# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Barazi  midis  mashkullit  dhe  femres

## skerdi

Ne  shpiptaret  flasim  gjithe  kohen  per  politike,  per  para,  per  Ameriken,  per  Enverin  etj.   Vazhodojme  te  grindemi  se  kush  parti  ka  te  drejte,  pavaresisht  se  e  dime  qe  te  gjitha  partite  luftojne  per  pushtet  (kush  do  te  kete  mundesi  te  vjedhe  me  shume).   Po  ne  si  qytetare  (ose  fshatare)  cfare  bejme  qe  ta  ndryshojme  realitetin  e  padeshiruar  ne  Shqiperi?   Dicka  qe  me  shqeteson  shume  eshte  fakti  qe  merremi  me  politikanet,  por  harrojme  shume  probleme  te  tjera  qe  mund  t'i  zgjidhim  vete.   Per  shembull,  cfare  po  ben  shoqeria  e  sotme  te  luftoje  pabarazine  qe  existon  midis  mashkullit  dhe  femres?   Une  mendoj  qe  po  behetedhe  me  pak  se  ne  kohen  e  diktatures.

----------


## skerdi

Fakti  se  mesazhin  tim  e  lexuan  vetem  10  veta  dhe  anje  nuk  u  pergjigj  me  tregon  se  pjesa  me  e  madhe  e  shqiptareve  nuk  jane  gati  per  ndryshim.   Madje  mesazhi  im  mund  tu  jete  dukur  i  hidhur.

----------


## vlora

Skerdi, 
		ke shume te drejte.  Shoqeria demokratike ne Shqiperi nuk funsionon. Dhe kjo per fajin tone. Ne refuzojme te marrim pjese ne demokraci, ne refuzojme aksiomen e pare te demokracise "pjesemarrjen e qytetareve ne qeversisje".  Madje ne Shqiperi ata qe aktivizohen ne ndonje fare menyre shihen "ndryshe".  

Eshte per tu habitur qe ne nje vend ku prostitucioni eshte problem kryesor, ku femrat trajtohen si qytetare te shkalles se dyte, nuk ka asnje perpjekje qofte edhe nga organizatat e grave per te bere dicka.  

Para 2-3 javesh u mbajt ne Vlore konferenca e gruas. Pati mjaft kokteje e fjalime. Kishte ardhur edhe Flora Brovina e cila ishte shume e lumtur qe u takua me shoqen Makbule Ceco ("gruan me me pergjegjesi ne Shqiperi"). 

Nuk degjova gje te permendeshin ato vajza shqiptare qe kane marre rruget e Evropes, ato femra qe akoma rrihen madje edhe vriten e ekzekutohen nga burrat e tyre. 

C'bejne studentet, intelektualet, artistet? Kush ka mbajtur njehere nje manifestim paqesor ku te permenden keto fakte?


Ne nuk duhet te heshtim. 

Vlora

----------


## skerdi

Te  lumte,  Vlora.
Te  them  te  drejten,  kur  bera  postimin  e  dyte  (nuk  jemi  gati  per  ndryshime)  isha  shume  i  indinjuar,  sidomos  per  faktin  qe  shume  persona  ne  kete  forum  jane  femra  dhe  asnjera  nuk  mori  mundimin  te  shprehet  kundrejt  nje  problemi  te  tille.   Sa  per  meshkujt,  shume  prej  nesh  kane  frike  dhe  pasiguri  se  do  te  humbim  sadopak  autoritet  dhe  fuqi  (power)  qe  kemi,  ne  mos  jashte,  brenda  shtepise  dhe  qe  e  perdorim  kunder  motrave,  nenave  apo  grave  tona  (turp).    Kisha  marre  vendim  qe  te  mos  vazhdoj  te  shprehem  ne  kete  forum,  por  fakti  qe  dikush  mori  guximin  te  pergjigjet  (bravo  Vlora)  me  jep  shprese  se  existojne  njerez  ne  shoqerine  shqiptare  qe  jane  gati  te  bejne  ndryshime  (ose  qe  perpiqen)
Problemi  qe  ngre  une  (te  drejtat  e  femrave)  mund  t'i  duket  dikujt  i  parendesishem  ne  krahasim  me  probleme  te  tjera,  si  korrupsioni,  varferia.    Kam  pare  njerez  qe  jane  te  varfer,  por  jane  te  lumtur.   Por  ju  garantoj  nje  gje:  shoqeria  shqiptare  kurre  nuk  do  te  gjeje  lumturi  dhe  paqe  per  sa  kohe  existon  padrejtesia  kunder  femrave,  sepse  eshte  nje  problem  qe  fillon  qe  brenda  familjeve  (pa  dale  ne  rruge  akoma).   Dhe  sa  per  ata  qe  besojne  tek  zoti,  eshte  nje  padrejtesi  qe  fillon  qe  me  Adamin  dhe  Even  (Testamenti  i  Vjeter).

----------


## Anton

skerdi,

mos perto shko tek forumi kulture demokratike dhe aty do te shofish nje ide tjeter per barazine.

Fatkeqesisht ne kemi shume , shume probleme.

Ne jemi ne pergjithesi nje shoqeri brutale dhe viktimat jane ne te dobtit :

femijet dhe femrat

Si mund te ndryshohe kjo?

A mund te ndryshoje mentaliteti shqiptar?

Hapi i pare do te ishte qe grate te vetorganizoheshin.

Ka aq shume per te bere sa nuk di njeriu nga tia filloje.

Hapi i dyte ne duhet te krijojme nje "stuhi" kunder dhunes.

E keqja me e madhe eshte se per ne dhuna ne familje eshte dicka normale.

Une vetem kaq po them, as qe e kemi idene sesi vuajne tani ne kete sekonde vajzat e reja neper fshatarat e shqiperise.

----------


## Eni

Skerdi,

kjo eshte nje nga temat shoqerore më me interes per mendimin tim. Tek forumi i vjeter i Albasoul-it eshte hapur njehere nje teme e ngjashme dhe une po e sjell ketu.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Enip  
Moderator
Posts: 429
(12/3/01 12:06:56 pm)
Reply  Roli i femres ne shoqeri.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Jam duke lexuar nje liber mbi familjen dhe duke kaluar neper faqet e tij me lindi nje mendim,si eshte trajtuar femra gjate historise se njerezimit dhe si trajtohet ajo sot faktikisht.

Cili eshte statusi i femres/gruas ne shoqerine kontemporane?

A eshte femra nen nje status me te ulet se i mashkullit?

A duhet konsideruar femra e afte per te ndenjur vetem ne shtepi dhe punet publike,politikn etj duhet ta kryeje mashkulli?

Pra ne perfundim si mund ta percaktojme "statusin" e femres,marre ketu parasysh shoqerine multi-kuturore te njerezimit?

P.sh grate/femrat ne nje shoqeri te caktuar mund te shihen nga te jashtmit(outsiders)si te "shtypura" ,por ato vete mund te kene nje mendim tjeter per statusin e tyre.

Dhe dicka tjeter statusi i gruas/femres a ndikon ne shoqerine ku ajo jeton?

Ju ftoj te diskutojme per kete teme,por do ju lutesha te mos e degjenerojme temen,te pakten duke marre si parim respektin ndaj femrave e ju meshkujt te tregoheni "gentlmen" te mos shkruani sharje e epitetime banale,por te shprehni mendimin tuaj dhe pa qene nevoja te shani.

Flmd.




Enip  
Moderator
Posts: 447
(12/5/01 6:56:32 am)
Reply  Re: Roli i femres ne shoqeri.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 lidhur po me kete problem m'u kujtua fenomeni i "shuplakes" a i "shpulles" dhene femrave nga meshkujt,bashkeshortet a te dashurit e tyre.

cmendoni kur ju qellon te degjoni se filani ia veshi nje filankes??? 
.....he se mire ia beri e meritonte shejtanka,vete e kishte fajin......
..... ka bere gabim,askush nuk duhet te vere dore mbi partnerin....eshte humbje respekti.......

.....no comment.....



bato ipare
Anetar i ri
Posts: 11
(12/5/01 4:19:54 pm)
Reply  re:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Deri ne nje fare mase jeta sociale e nje grupi te caktuar njerezish pasqyron deri diku pozicioni, rolin e femres brenda saj. Sado te zhvilluara apo te prapambetura keto shoqeri te jene, qofshin ajo e popujve nordike ne Europe, ajo e talibaneve, arabeve, apo e indianeve te Amazones, shoqeria e sotme eshte nje shoqeri materjaliste, ku cdo lloj nivel vlerash apo shkalle hierarkie jane materjalisht te percaktuara e te matshme. Duke qene se pjesa reflekton te teren, mund te thuhet pa rrezikuar qe edhe familja, si qelize e shoqerise, paraqet te njejtat tipare. Mashkulli ka mijra vjet qe eshte ndjere me i forte se sa femra ne te dyja kahet, ne ate fizik e ate ekonomik (financiar), dhe dihet qe kafsha eshte gjenetikisht e predispozuar te njohe, te pranoje dhe te respektoje vetem forcen. Por ne qofte se ne mund te quhemi mjaftueshmerisht te evoluar etikisht, duke arritur ne kete forme te heqim dore nga perdorimi i epersise fizike mbi femren, predominimi ekonomik ngelet akoma baza e ndertimit te raporteve midis dy sexeve. Aty ku ky predominim ka filluar te vihet ne dyshim, ne praktike e ne shoqeri, femra ka evoluar, ose me sakte ka filluar te zgjedhe vendin e vet dhe jo te pranoje ate qe i diktohet nga shoku, i dashuri, burri, ligji apo shoqeria. Ne gjithe kete kuader, familja, mardheniet brenda saj, jane te parat qe vihen ne pikpyetje. Ato s`kane qene gje tjeter vecse nje konvenience apo pakt midis dy sexeve. Mashkulli ofronte sigurine materjale ne shkembim te sigurise sexuale qe femra i ofronte atij. Qe nje zgjidhje e tille eshte dicka artificiale, nje byprodukt social dhe aspak natyral, mund te vihet re nga realiteti i divorceve pa fund ne shoqerite me te zhvilluara. Duket sikur ka nje lloj relacioni pozitiv midis sasise se parave ne xhepin e femres dhe deshires se saj per te qene e lire. Psh. ne Suedi, 60 % e femijve lindin jashte martese. Sa eshte e mire apo e keqe nje gje e tille, dhe cfare efektesh negative apo pozitive do te kete ajo mbi shoqerine njerezore, duhet nje Nostradamus per ta parapare, sepse askush nuk di te thote se ku mund te shkoje nje shoqeri qe kerkon t`i ndryshoje rregullat e veta, ato rregulla qe deri tani kane qene baza e vete ekzistences se saj. Per mendimin tim, kohet e sotme jane interesante. Asnjehere femrat s`kane pasur nje force ekonomike me te madhe se sa sot. Dhe c`eshte me e bukura, kjo force (mund ta lezosh edhe "liri" po te duash) s`eshte e deleguar. D.m.th., nuk varet nga vullneti i dikujt apo disave. Ajo eshte thjesht aty, e pavarur dhe e gjithefuqishme, si ajo dora e padukshme e Adam Smithit. 

ReEdD  
Moderator
Posts: 681
(12/7/01 12:30:25 am)
Reply  Re: Roli i femres ne shoqeri.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Varet se per cfare shoqerie kontemporane behet fjale. 
Pare ne pergjithesi, padyshim qe femra qendron nen nje status me te ulet se ai i mashkullit. Bota sot eshte akoma maskiliste.
Femra eshte e afte te kryeje shume gjera, por jo gjithcka ashtu si edhe mashkulli qe nuk mund te kryeje gjithcka qe ben femra.
Bato ipare e ka shpjeguar shume gjera, pra ka dhene shume arsye. Une mund te them qe ne nje shoqeri me predominance kristiane, atje ku femra ka patur me liri, aty shoqeria ka perparuar me shume. Jo me kot Britania e Madhe apo shtetet qe linden prej saj ka qene avanguarde e emancipimit femeror. Rasti i fundit eshte ai i te berit Prifte (gjinia femerore e emrit prift) qe te celebronte mesha te nje femre qe eshte nje rast pa precedent ne historine e kishes kristiane.
Pra atje ku divergjencat sociale midis sekseve jane me te vegjel aq me teper shoqeria ka emancipuar (disa do te thonin degjeneruar).
Por shpesh here behet konfuzion ne lidhje me rrugen e arritjes se barazise sociale midis sekseve. Dikush mund te thote qe mashkulli qe ai qe koncedoi dhe femra ajo qe perfitoi. Dikush tjeter mund te thote qe ishte femra ajo qe luftoi dhe sakrifikoi dhe detyroi mashkullin te koncedoje pra te hape rruge. Pare ne kenvshtrime te ndryshme kushdo mund te llogjikoje ndryshe.
Por sic e ka permendur Bato ipare ne disa vende eshte zbatuar si ne ekonomi teoria e Adam Smith dhe une jam dakort me kete gjykim persa i perket shoqerise kristiane, por qe mbetem disi konfuz persa i perket shoqerise ne Lindjen e larget ku shtete si Japonia etj kane nje mireqenie ekonomike dhe emancipim shoqeror por ruajne akoma nje patriarkalizem dhe maskilizem te forte. Shpesh here kam menduar per kete gje, por jo gjithmone kam arritur ne nje konkluzion te qarte.
Ajo qe kam menduar me shpesh eshte qe eshte e gabuar kur flitet per teori Feministe i bashkangjitet edhe termi Liberal. Pra kur mendohet qe dikush lufton dhe perpiqet per te drejtat e femres duhet te jete patjeter Liberal. Ndofta ne vendet e Lindjes se Larget kjo gje nuk ekziston, pra atje femra i pershtatet barazise sociale ne raport te drejte me konservatorizmin shoqeror.
Ne politike, ekonomi, juridizem dhe fusha te tjera femrat me te sukseshme kane qene ato qe i jane pershtatur ketyre kushteve dhe qe i kane pranuar ato. Jo rastesisht ato vinin nga familje te pasura aristokrate. Psh Thatcher ne Angli qe ishte teper konservatore ne te gjitha fushat por qe kurre nuk mohoi te drejtat e femres ne nje shoqeri te emancipuar. Gjithashtu mund te permend Akuinon ne Filipine apo Sonia Ghandin ne Indi (Kjo e fundit eshte italiane e lindur dhe e rritur ne Itali) dhe shume te tjera.
Por konfuzioni eshte krijuar nga femrat me tipare provincialiste, psh thene me qarte dhe thjeshte: nje vajze nga Mirdita qe e kane fejuar qe ne djep, pas disa vitesh vjen ne Tirane dhe me vone perfundon ne Angli. Atje shikon se c'behet dhe ajo eshte e para qe merr flamurin e feminizmit dhe ketu behet i gjithe lemshi pra ku termit Feminist i bashkangjitet ai Liberal.
Ne jemi nje shoqeri qe rrjedhin nga kristianizmi apo myslimanizmi qe pare ne principe jane e njejta gje, pavaresisht se nje shoqeri ka evoluar me shpejt se tjetra dhe per pasoje duhet te ndjekim pervojen e shoqerise perendimore, pasi ate te lindjes se larget as qe mund te na shkoje neper mend ta ndjekim. Pra sa me shume te drejta femres, aq me perparim dhe emancipim do te kete shoqeria dhe mentaliteti shqiptar, por kete emancipin drejt barazise sociale duhet ta udheheqin femrat me mentalitetin jo provincialist dhe duhet qe te bashkepunojne me meshkujt progresiste. Pra e dime te gjithe se nga vime por mos te mundohemi te dalim me fanatike se Papa por te vazhdojme nje rruge graduale pasi te tjeret nuk do te mund te na ndjekin dhe do te mbesin prapa.


konservatore
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 63
(12/11/01 6:36:40 am)
Reply  Re: Roli i femres ne shoqeri.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Enip tema eshte me vlere!

Cfare roli la femra ne shoqerine e sotme?

Pra fillohet me dallimin mes shoqerise se djeshme dhe asaj te tashme.
Zhvillimet ekonomiko-politiko-shoqerore ne vendet perendimore kane bere qe keto vende te arrijne ne shoqerine e sotshme dhe te percaktojne ritmin e zhvillimit te saj.
Verehet se ky zhvillim ka qene dhe eshte ne perpjestim te drejte me rritjen e rolit te femres ne shoqeri si nje subjekt i domosdoshem i saj jo vetem ne jeten familjare, por edhe ne ate publike.

Cilet jane faktoret qe kane cuar ne kete ndryshim?

1- ndryshimi ne mendesine shoqerore per rolin e ngurte te femres, ate te nje gruaje te denje, te ndershme punetore dhe te nje nene e mire.
Asaj i njihet mundesia e zhvillimit te personalitetit te saj qe nga mosha e njome e deri ne fund te jetes. 
Ajo eshte e varur vetem nga aftesite qe zoteron dhe nga besimi qe ka ne forcat e veta. Megjithese ketu duhet te jemi realiste dhe te shohim se jo te gjitha femrat jane te ndergjegjshme per forcen qe zoterojne (flas jo per forcen e bukurise fizike, por per forcen mendore).

2- heqja e rendesise se normave moraliste ne shoqerite perendimore 
Pra liri ne jeten private e pakufizuar nga opinionet, vleresimet dhe mendimet e njerezve qe e rrethojne te cilat ne shoqeri patriarkale, konservatore shkojne deri ne pergjim te rregullt dhe nderhyrje ne jeten private.
Me kete ajo ka fituar mundesine qe te maksimizoje fitimet e veta dhe te funksionoje si nje individ i tipit te Adam Smith (Bato Ipare ka bere nje krahasim me vend!)
Per mua ka rendesi mobiliteti qe ka fituar femra qe i lejon asaj te ece ne ne fusha te cilat deri pak kohe me pare kane qene te kufizuara vetem per meshkujt.

3- ndryshimi i legjislacionit ne favor te femres
Ketu duhet vleresuar roli i levizjes feministe qe ne menyre konsekuente kane kerkuar njohjen e rolit te femres dhe lehtesimin e ngarkeses se saj ne ambientin privat.

Ketu do te shtoja mendimin tim se ne vetvete kjo levizje shfaqet kontradiktore. Nga njera ane ajo kerkon njohjen e barazise mes femres dhe mashkullit ne cdo ambient shoqeror, nga ana tjeter duke kerkuar favorizime ligjore per statusin me delikat te saj njohin dicka tjeter qe mosbarazia e femres dhe e mashkullit eshte dicka e pashmangshme.

Roli i kesaj levizje eshte i rendesishem sidomos ne shoqerite ne zhvillim, pra edhe ne Shqiperi. Shoqatat per gruan jane nje hap i mire ne kete rruge.

4- Rritja e pavaresise ekonomike qe e ka lejuar femren te mos i druhet faktit se mosnenshtrimi ndaj burrit, apo familjes do te shoqerohet me masa te tjera apo me kunderpergjigje te drejtimit: mbetje pa asnje dyshke ne xhep, apo perzenie nga shtepia, etj.
Ky rol si nje subjekt ekonomik perforcon dhe rolin e saj brenda familjes, ajo ka te drejte te marre pjese ne vendimet me rendesi per te ardhmen e familjes, per rritjen e femijeve, per drejtimin dhe shtimin e buxhetit familjar. Dikur kam lexuar per projektet e zhvillimit te Bankes Boterore ne vendet e Botes se Trete, si ne Indi apo ne Pakistan ku punohej me Femren si nje subjekt i afte kreditmarres qe sipas vezhgimeve paraqiste madje cilesi me te mira se ato te mashkullit.
Shfaqje me te larte kredibiliteti per arsye se vepron me me shume ndergjegje se mashkulli, me me shume seder dhe me ambicie me te larte. Ka aftesi me te larte bindese. Ne keto projekte krijoheshin grupe kreditoresh prej pese-gjashte grash te cilave u vihej ne dispozicion nje shume (ne pamje te pare qesharake) prej disa dollaresh te cilen ato duhet ta shlyenin (bashke me perqindjen) brenda nje muaji, por deri edhe brenda nje viti. Cfare mund te benin pese gra me nje shume prej disa dollaresh. Ne ekonomine fshatare ato i shfrytezonin keto para per te blere farera te cilat me pas i mbillnin ne kopshtet e shtepive te tyre (ne pergjithesi ishin barishte). Me pas frytet e perftuara i shisnin vete ato (ose edhe burrat e tyre) ne treg. Perfitimi ishte shume i madh per nje ekonomi familjare te varfer (sic shfaqej secial prej tyre).

Me pas grate ne fund duhet te mblidhnin sasine e parave dhe perqindjen brenda grupit dhe me pas perseri ne forme grupi kete kredi t'ia kthenin bankes. Qellimi ishte funksionimi i punes ne grup, koordinimi i grave.
Nese kredia nuk rikthehej dhe fjatore per kete ishte njera prej grave atehere ky behej shkak qe me vone kredi te mos merrte asnjera prej tyre. Pra secila ishte pergjegjese per gjithe grupin.
Projekti deri ne kohen ne te cilen e kam lexuar une artikullin kishte perparuar me sukses.

Eshte dicka e vogel ne nivel mikroekonomik, por kur merret parasysh se numri i grave te cilat kontaktoheshin permes kesaj lloj kredi eshte me qindra mijera, dalengadale me arsyetim mund t'i afrohesh nivelit makro (jo aq shume per nivelin e kredive sesa per faktin qe ne kete menyre punesohen me mijera gra).

Pasojat u vune re dhe ne marredheniet brenda familjes. Fjala e gruas zuri me shume vend.



Desha t'i sillja keto mendime ne forme pikash duke pranuar ketu se dy diskutantet e meparshem, Bato Ipare dhe ReEdD kane dhene gjykim me vlere.

I vecante eshte vertet pozicioni i Japonise, kontradikta mes liberalizmit ekonomik dhe konservatorizmit shoqeror ne drejtimin e vleresimit te femres. 
Por ReEdD duhet pare se japonezet jane shume skematike dhe tradicionale, dy elemente te karakterit te tyre nga te cilat veshtire se mund te dalin. Dhe ne keto skema dhe sipas kesaj tradite gruaja ka nje vend ne familje dhe shtepi (jo domosdoshmerisht te nderuar duke e pare ne raport me marredheniet me burrin) dhe nuk ka vend ne skenat publike te marredhenieve ekonomike dhe politike. Ato sakrfikohen per burrin. Ato kryejne shkollen e larte, institucion ne te cilin njohin dhe dashurine dhe burrin e ardhshem dhe me pas me martesen i mbyllin dyert karrieres se tyre. Kultura e tyre mbetet e pashfrytezuar. 
Nje kuriozitet i lexuar per to. Me kalimin e viteve duke qene se freskia e tyre fizike nuk mund te jete e njejta si me martesen ato i keshillojne burrave te vizitojne Gejsha (duke mos i kufizuar keto te fundit nen titullin prostituta) ku e rimarrin veten fizikisht, menderisht dhe shpirterisht permes masazheve, poezive, kengeve dhe melodive te luajtura prej tyre (pos funksionit te kufizuar te prostitutave ne Perendim).
Meqe nuk flitet per Japonine ketu po e mbyll tregimin e shkurter.

Diskutimi duhet te vazhdoje!
Nderime
Konservatore


Shqiptar
Nder i kombit
Posts: 2371
(12/12/01 2:59:44 am)
Reply  Re: Roli i femres ne shoqeri.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Kurse une jam nga ata qe ndryshimet shoqerore nuk i shoh si nje "produkt i kohes" por spunton e vertete e kane tek politikat qe ndermer shteti me vetedije te plote per konseguencat e saj. Konservatore flet pak per "legjislacionin favorizues per femrat" ne Perendim, dhe nese mendoni se keto favorizime behen "nga deshira e mire" apo nga "levizja feministe" gaboheni. Te pakten nen ate prizmin tim te shikimit gjerat nuk jane aq ideale sa mendoni ju.

Ekonomia ka nevoje per krahe pune, dhe kjo mendoj une ka qene edhe arsye kryesore qe shoqerite u hapen ndaj kerkesave te grave. Feministeve u pelqen te mendojne ndryshe, dhe lerini te mendojne ndryshe por ky eshte realiteti. Per aq kohe sa do te kete "femra indipendente", per aq kohe sa do te kete "liberalizem" dhe "barazi", femrat do ti kenaqi ai mendimi qe jane indipendente, edhe pse u duhet te punojne njesoj si meshkujt duke nxjerre buken e gojes e duke shpenzuar njesoj si ata. Prishja e struktures familjare ne shoqerite perendimore, nese per disa eshte "semundje e keqe" per disa te tjere eshte menyre perfitimi dhe ashtu sic duhet te jete.

Pra femrat dolen nga "nenshtrimi direkt i mashkullit" per tiu kthyer nje neshtrimi tjeter, ai ekonomik edhe social. Pak rendesi ka nese ka njerez qe jane pro apo kunder kesaj menyre jetese, kesaj "shoqerie te re", realiteti eshte i tille qe femrat per te fituar lirite dhe te drejtat e saj kundrejt meshkujve, humbi gjithcka qe e ben ate femer, dinjitetin e saj. Une jam nga ata qe e mbeshtes "liberalizmin" pasi i ben mire edhe politikes - i alienizon njerezit nga politika dhe problemet e vendit , i ben mire edhe ekonomise - me shume vende pune dhe nje mireqenie me e larte.

Si gjithmone ka femra e femra. Ka nga ato qe mendojne se jane femra, por nuk e dine se cdo te thote te jesh femer. E kam thene edhe kohe me pare ne nje diskutim tjeter qe une mora titullin "maskulist i keq", qe marrezite ne kete bote fillojne gjithmone atehere kur njerezit vene dore tek "ligjet e natyres". Mashkulli dhe Femra jane krijuar nga Dikush, dhe jane krijuar per nje mison te caktuar. Shume thone qe "mashkujt jane superiore ndaj femrave", te tjere thone qe "jemi te barabarte". Nuk eshte as njera e as tjetra. Asnjeri nuk eshte me i mire se tjetri, dhe te thuash qe jemi njesoj eshte hipokrizi. Femra jeton ne ate boten e saj ku perjeton shtypjen dhe triumphin, dhe keto te dyja i perjetojme edhe ne meshkujt ne nje forme apo tjeter. Dhe po ju bej une nje pyetjeve ju gocave te forumit:

A mendoni ju se femrat e sotme jane me te lumtura se femrat e viteve 70 apo 80 apo mamate tuaja?

Dua thjeshte te shoh me cfare e masin lumturine femrat !




Edited by: Shqiptar at: 12/12/01 3:02:55 am

konservatore
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 67
(12/12/01 12:21:59 pm)
Reply  Re: Roli i femres ne shoqeri.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Shqiptar ju paskan thene me pare qe jeni maskilist.
Une do te thoja se ne radhe te pare jeni konservator dhe tradicionalist.

Sikur femrat te mos e kishin kerkuar permiresimin e gjendjes se tyre mendoni vertet se situata e tyre ne perendim do te ishte ajo qe paraqitet sot ?
Une do te thoja jo.

Nje shembull: Shqiperia ne te cilen levizja e viteve '70 nuk pa asnje lloj zhvillimi. Dhe situata e femres sot aty vetem ne vitet '90 ka filluar t'i largohet asaj te nje stanjacioni shekullor. 

Nje mendim i imi per situaten e femres tani ne Shqiperi? 
E deshperuar, nga stanjacioni te cilin permend me lart me duket se po precipiton per arsye se i duhet te gjeje zhvillim ne nje kohe qe nuk jane zgjidhur ende ceshtje ekonomike-sociale sic jane ato te dores se pare, te mbijeteses, te sigurise dhe rendit shteteror. Pra asaj i duhet qe pervec te tjerave te qendroje vazhdimisht ne mbrojtje nga pasiguria e dites qe vjen.


Per te vazhduar me tutje me:
Cfare ka humbur femra duke dale nga "nenshtrimi direkt i burrit" ?

Ka fituar te drejten qe se pari te mos kete nje njeri mbi krye te cilin t'i duhet ta ndieje si Zot dhe per te cilin te punoje e sakrifikohet qe ne rini e deri sa te mos i kete mbetur pike fuqie ne trup.
Dhe nese ka ndonje gje te ciles tani do t'i nenshtrohet eshte rrjedha e jetes, eshte pikerisht ai nenshtrimi ekonomik e social te cilin ju e permendni, por qe duhet thene se eshte dhe i njejti nenshtrim i cili i paraqitet edhe burrave.

Sa per konstatimin tuaj se arsyeja kryesore qe shoqerite u hapen ndaj kerkesave te grave eshte se ekonomia kishte nevoje per krahe pune, do te thoja se nuk mbeshtetet ne realitet.
Ne vitet e krizave ekonomike te papunet qe kane mbushur zyrat e punes kane qene meshkuj (perderisa grate nuk kane qene aq shume te pransihme ne procesin e punes). Pra ekonomia mund te kishte bere deri vone edhe pa to.


Perse ne vendet demokratike jane te vendosura kuota per punesimin e femrave ne institucionet shteterore?
Perse duhet te behen ministre, kryeministre, keshilltare presidentesh dhe deri edhe presidente?
Si mendoni ju se Amerika nuk do te kish mundur te bente pa Madeleine Albright apo Condoleezza Rice? 
Apo se Anglia nuk do te kishte mundur te bente pa Thatcher? 

Mendoj se po se jane vende me dhjetera milione banore nga te cilet te pakten (ose le te themi <= 50%) jane meshkuj. 
Eshte pozita e femrave ne shoqeri qe ka ndryshuar. Dhe ketu qendron merita e levizjes feministe (nuk kuptoj ketu ate te liberalizimit te normave morale) qe ka pasur si pasoje te saj dhe perparimin ne mendesi dhe te meshkujve (patjeter qe kuptoj ketu te atyre qe duan te ndryshojne).

Ne ekonomine private femrat akoma duhet te cajne me mish e shpirt qe t'i bejne vetes vend ne nje rajon te dominuar nga burrat. Por mendoj se kjo eshte e nevojshme, ekonomia private ka element te parin te vetin, Eficiencen dhe nese femra nuk eshte afte ta perballoje ate atehere le te mos kete edhe shume kerkesa dhe pretendime.



Per pyetjen qe shtroni: A jam e lumtur une si femer e diteve te sotme?

Do te pergjigjesha: Me vjen mire qe nuk jetoj ne shek.XIX, qe nuk jetoj ne Shqiperine e fillimit te shekullit te kaluar, qe nuk jetoj ne periudhen e demokracise popullore te Enverit.
Me vjen mire qe jetoj ne nje kohe ku nuk eshte e tepruar qe une te kem deshire dhe ambicie per te ecur perpara (vetem sepse jam femer), dhe ne te cilen me duhet te ndihem e vezhguar dhe e pergjuar ne cdo veprim timin. Demokracia qe ekziston tani ne perendim te pakten me lejon qe te punoj per nje status timin, qe kam te drejte ta percaktoj vete, ne te cilin mund te perfitoj nga zhvillimet liberale pa m'u dashur te heq dore nga principet dhe bindjet e mia.


Konservatore



 Albasoul  
President
Posts: 1188
(12/12/01 5:00:17 pm)
Reply 
Community Supporter
 Re: Roli i femres ne shoqeri.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Lexoj shpesh neper forum nga shume veta mbi "shtypjen e femrave ne Shqiperi". Une kam 5 vjet qe jam larguar nga Shqiperia, dhe me aq sa mbaj mend une femrat ne vitet 1992-1997 pane nje ndryshim te madh ne "frymemarjen shoqerore". Keshtu do ta quaja une, dhe po ju sjell disa vezhgime te kohes te cilat nuk flasin per shtypje por per te kunderten:

- Lokalet dhe baret u hapen edhe femrat .
- Pijet alkolike dhe duhani pihej me shume nga femrat se sa nga meshkujt qe ishin ne lokal, vecanersiht adoleshenca.
- Femrat mesuan edhe te divorcojne burrat e tyre per arsye nga me te shumtat. Divorcet ne Shqiperi kane pare nje rritje gjeometrike nga viti ne vit, sipas nje artikulli qe lexova ne Shekulli.
- Martesat ne Shqiperi jane ne nivel shume te ulet, dhe po ne nivel shqetesues jane edhe lindjet e femijeve. Shqiptaret nuk jane me "kampionet e lindjeve" dhe bara mbi nenat eshte ulur ndjeshem.
- Femrat shqiptare mbajne edhe kampion ne rajon per ushtrimin e prostitucionit me deshire apo te imponuar. 
- Sipas po nje artikulli ne nje gazete, familjas shqiptare mesatararisht tani numeron 3-4 veta dhe mesatarja e femijve eshte 2. Gjithashtu shqiptaret nuk jetojne me si dikur, bashke me prinderit por preferojne te jetojne me vete.
- Shoqet bashkemoshatare te mia vazhdojne ne shkolla e universitet jashte Shqiperise, vetem, dhe ky eshte nje ndryshim i madh nga ai mentaliteti i mbajtjes se femijes, vecanerisht goces afer familjes.
- Nese dikur kurbeti qe vetem per burrat, sot edhe femrat e marrin rrugen e mergimit per nje jete me te mire per vete dhe per ate familjen qe lene pas.
- Shoqeria tashme eshte me e ndjeshme ndaj bukurise tek femrat, jo si dikur qe femrat nuk vinin asgje ne fytyre.

Te gjitha keto ne Shqiperi nuk ndodhen nga dalja e ligjeve, por dolen nga reflektimi i stilit te jetes se shoqerive perendimore ne Shqiperi. Shqiptaret mesuan nga filmat, nga kanalet e huja, nga eksperiencat e tyre me te huaj, nga emigracioni ate mentalitetin ndryshe, dhe ky mentalitet u importua edhe ne Shqiperi.

Femrat jane sex delikat dhe kete nuk e them per tu tallur apo percmuar, por per te nxjerre ne drite ate per te cilen femrat kane nevoje gjate gjithe jetes se tyre, perkujdesjen, vemendjen, dashurine, sigurine. Nje pjese te jetes se tyre ua ofron ne menyre te njeanshme familja, dhe ne pjesen tjeter e presin nga ata me te cilet lidhin jeten dhe dashurohen, i dashuri. Asnjehere femra nuk e fiton sigurine vetem (qofsha une i gabuar) dhe kjo eshte e vertete edhe per ne meshkujt deri ne nje fare mase. Por ndryshimi midis nesh dhe femrave eshte se cilatdo qofshin kushtet, ne dime te mbijetojme kurse mbijetesa per femrat eshte shume here me e veshtire dhe ne raste te vecanta e pamundur. Une kam qejf ato femra qe shpenzojne me pak kohe per te qene si ne meshkujt, dhe me shume kohe per te permbushur epshet e te qenit femer. Nuk ke ca e do nje feministe qe i pelqen te beje jeten e nje mashkulli  :buzeqeshje: 




ReEdD  
Moderator
Posts: 700
(12/13/01 12:55:58 am)
Reply  Re: Roli i femres ne shoqeri.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ne shume gjera keni te drejte dhe ne disa te tjera gaboheni, pa permendur ato ne te cilat keqkuptoheni.
E kam fjalen per Shqiptarin, Albon dhe Konservatoren.
Ne postin tim te pare jam munduar ta shpreh disi qarte, por po mundohem te them edhe nej here disa gjera qe jane kontradiktore dhe qe eshte e veshtire te flasesh me kompetence.
Thene me qarte, psh, nje ndeshje futbolli perfundon 2-1 dhe ne kete rezultat aty ku mbarojne meritat e humbesit, fillojne ato te fituesit. Gjithashtu mund te them edhe shembuj te tjere me te thjeshte akoma, por sic u tha me siper qe ka qene nje dore e "padukshme" qe ka vendosur per fatin dhe rolin e femres ne shoqerine e emancipuar femerore.
Nuk me duket fort inteligjente qe dikush mund te thote qe ishte 100% deshira e mashkullit qe ti jape liri femres apo ishte lufta e femres qe fitoi lirine e saj.
Albo dhe te tjeret ka kapur shoqerine shqiptare, gje qe nuk me eshte dukur te kete qene qellimi i kesaj teme, prandaj edhe une i jam permbajtur nej koncepti me te gjere se sa ai shqiptar.
Nejse, pavaresisht nga kjo gje, une e kam shprehur ne postin tim te pare ne kete teme, qe : PSH. nje femer mund te marre flamurin e luftes dhe emancipimit liberal te femres, por vete femrat sa do te ishin ne gjendje ta ndiqnin. 
Pra psh ne Afganistan, nese disa femra do te hiqnin Burken dhe do te vishnin minifundet (sic ka ndodhur atje ne vitet 70) si do te shihej kjo gje pik se pari nga vete femrat. Pra ne rruge do te shikoje femra me minifunde deri tek ati qe mbajne akoma burka. Dhe ne vend qe te arrish nje barazi midis mashkullit dhe femres, krijon nje divergjence me te madhe midis vete femrave.
Nuk e di se sa mund te me kuptoni.
Kjo gje eshte e pare nen nje aspekt te pergjithshem boteror, por qe ka shume ngjashmeri nese e shohim edhe brenda shoqerise tone.
Kam njohur shume femra shqiptare qe kane marre rruget e botes dhe qe rrine larg familjes apo edhe shume nga ato qe jetojne me familjet. Shume nga ato jane te pakenaqura sepse ndihen te ndrydhura, por kur une me pa te keq dhe ne menyre komplet te pafajshme i kam pyetur "Se pse nuk shkeputen nga familja, te marrin nje shtepi me qira dhe te jetojne me vete?", me kane pare me hapi dhe me kane marre per te cmendur.
Pra vete femres shqiptare i mungon inisiativa per pavaresi apo sukses ne jete. Jo me kot e mora per shembull ate vajzen Mirditore. Pra nese nje femer shqiptare qe te flet per barazi midis sekseve (qe une jam komplet dakort) i thua qe te jetoje e pavarur, te shikon sikur po i thua dicka abstrakte dhe irreale.
Do te doja qe kushdo te mendoje dhe reflektoje mbi keto baza, kuptohet nese doni qe te diskutojme per shoqerine shqiptare. Nese doni te diskutojme per shoqerine boterore jam dakort dhe kete gje jam munduar ta bej ne postin tim te pare.


Enip  
Moderator
Posts: 472
(12/13/01 4:31:28 am)
Reply  Re: Roli i femres ne shoqeri.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Gjeja e pare qe me erdhi nder mend kur lexova gjithe postimet ketu ishte se pjesemarresit "merrnin vesh" nga ekonomia dhe ne nje menyre apo tjetren diskutimi ka marre dhe nje pekul ekonomik.

Se dyti mendova qe nder dikutimet e çunave dukej diku me forte e diku me lehte "te qenurit shqiptar"

Sa per "forcen/lirine" qe funksionon si dora e fshehte e Adam Smithit,personalisht mendoj se kjo nuk eshte dhe aq e fshehte dhe nuk kapet dot nga ne,anetaret e shoqerise njerezore,por mendoj se eshte pikerisht femra ajo force,e cila ka bere te ndryshojne "mentalitetet" e vjetra,te ndryshojne ligjet etj etj.

Une kam ngritur nje pyetje,cili eshte statusi i gruas ne shoqerine konteporane dhe pashe se pergjigjet nuk qene dhe aq fikse,por derivonin,jo po ka barazi jo po s'ka barazi.

Dhe per statusin e femres,lexova se Shqiptari eshte i bindur se femra qendron poshte mashkullit dhe e mbeshtet "liberalizmin" apo "levizjez liberale/feministe" pasi keto i bejne mire politikes???!!!???

ReEdDi solli shembullin e mirditores ne Angli qe rrok flamurin e feministes,me fal ReEdD por m'u duk shembull jo aq i gjetur.

Albo ka sjelle shembuj nga jeta e perditshme ne Shqiperi dhe une po citoj disa nga theniet e tij:
- Lokalet dhe baret u hapen edhe femrat .
- Pijet alkolike dhe duhani pihej me shume nga femrat se sa nga meshkujt qe ishin ne lokal, vecanersiht adoleshenca.
- Femrat mesuan edhe te divorcojne burrat e tyre per arsye nga me te shumtat. Divorcet ne Shqiperi kane pare nje rritje gjeometrike nga viti ne vit, sipas nje artikulli qe lexova ne Shekulli.
- Martesat ne Shqiperi jane ne nivel shume te ulet, dhe po ne nivel shqetesues jane edhe lindjet e femijeve. Shqiptaret nuk jane me "kampionet e lindjeve" dhe bara mbi nenat eshte ulur ndjeshem.
- Femrat shqiptare mbajne edhe kampion ne rajon per ushtrimin e prostitucionit me deshire apo te imponuar.

Albo te tera keto qe ke shkruar me fal por me bejne te mendoj se dhe ti nuk i shpeton dot te qenurit "mashkull shqiptar" qe niset dhe mendon nga pozita krejtesisht patriarkale,konservatore.
Pyet njehere nenen tende,tezet,hallat etj a e kane pire me perpara duhanin???? dhe si e kane pire fshehtazi apo ne syte e burrave????? (thjesht me interesojne pergjigjet qe ato do te te japin)
Kurse mbi piken se "femrat mesuan te divorcojne burrat e tyre" une u them ketyre femrave bravo ju qofte qe morret nje guxim te tille dhe nuk i lejoni me vetes te qendroni nen atmosferen e grindjeve,mosmarreveshjeve te perhershme me bashkeshortet tuaj,vetem e vetem "ne saje/per hir te femijeve"(justifikime qe e kane gozhduar lirine e femres shqiptare per vite me rradhe)

Dakord jam qe martesat ne Shqiperi jane ne nivel shume te ulet dhe shqetesuese jane dhe lindjet e femijeve,kjo mendoj se eshte derivat i kultures sone shqiptare ne pergjithesi dhe marredhenieve bashkeshortore,ku mungon ne shumicen e rasteve dhe edukata minimale seksuale dhe femrat shqiptare jane kthyer ne "hane pa porta" dhe gjithcka u ngarkohet atyre.
Me ka bere gjithnje pershtypje nje fakt nga jeta ne Shqiperi,pergjithesisht meshkujt kerkojne qe femra te jete e para ajo qe te marri kontraceptive,pasi nuk durojne dot "syte" e farmacisteve apo nuk shijojne aktin etj etj,,,,, dhe ky fakt mua me ben te thelloje akoma me shume mendimin se meshkujt shqiptar nuk dine te sillen me femrat,i shikojne ato ne nje shkalle me te ulet se vetja,thjesht si sherbetore te denja te tyre......

E di qe do kete kundra reagime dhe replika me keto qe po shkruaj,por do ju lutesha qe,se pari te mendoni dhe shkruani nisur jo nga pozita e te qenurit jashte Shqiperise,po ashtu jo nga pozita juaj si studente apo post-studente,por te mandoni per shumicen e njerezve ne Shqiperi,per ata qe nuk kane dhe aq shume shkolle.

Edhe mbi pyetjen kurioze te Shqiptarit: A mendoni ju se femrat e sotme jane me te lumtura se femrat e viteve 70 apo 80 apo mamate tuaja?
Dua thjeshte te shoh me cfare e masin lumturine femrat !

Lumturia eshte dicka relative,dhe e lumtur mund te kesh qene dhe e internuar/burgosur/ apo ne vitet '30,'50, ne vitet '80 apo 2000; varet nga se nisesh kur thua jam e lumtur,nqs nisesh per te matur lumturine nga pikepamje se a je e lumtur nen pushtetin e burrit,a je e lumtur se dikush kujdeset per ty,apo se dikush te ushqen me "buke",te mban ne shtepine e tij, etj, une them se nuk jam e lumtur,por se pari do urreja veten time qe duroja te tilla "perkujdesje"

ReEdD ke te drejte kur shkruan se jeni shprehur per shoqerine shqiptare kur subjekti ishte me i gjere.Por nuk mund te rrija pa u pergjigjur disa pikave qe m'u duken interesante per nga rrjedha e mendimeve.

Mendimi im sot eshte se femra vertete ka arritur shume dhe kjo duan ca apo jo,eshte rezultat i ndergjegjesimit te tyre dhe i levizjeve qe ato vete ndermorren,quajini si te doni,feministe,liberale,levizje "fyçkash" etj pak rendesi ka,ajo qe vlen mendoj se eshte fakti se femra sot(flas per shoqerite perendimore) ndihet me e pavarur nga burri/mashkulli dhe se se pari ajo lirine e ndien ne pavaresine ekonomike qe ka arritur.Po ashtu ajo ka arritur dhe pushtetin politik duke i dhene mundesi vetes qe ne saje te vlerave/zotesise se saj personale te arrije deri majat e pushtetit.

Por ama edhe ne shoqerine perendimore mendoj se nuk mund te flitet per barazi mes femres dhe burrit,kjo jo nisur nga ndryshimet fiziologjike te tyre,por nga mendesia thellesisht e rrenjosur se femra sa do te perpiqet nuk mund te arrije intelektin e mashkullit,pra dhe ne "perendim" disa pune jane per burrat e disa per grate...............

Ky fakt mua si femer natyrisht qe nuk me pelqen dhe me ben te "rrudh turinjte" dhe te mendoj PSE???????

Pse-ja ka disa arsye,qe do ju lutesha nqs deshironi t'i bisedojme ketu ne kete topic.







qypi
Anetar i ri
Posts: 34
(12/14/01 12:57:44 am)
Reply  Rreth femrës në shoqërinë bashkëkohore!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Enip, meqenëse je filluese e kësaj teme dhe shtrove disa pyetje, atëhere erdhi koha të parashtrosh mendimet(ose bindjet nëse ke ndonjë) e tua rreth pyetjeve të shtruara. Nëse të tjerët po shkruajnë konkretisht rreth temës dhe pyetjeve, atëhere nuk është e drejtë që ti merr "pushtetin" dhe fillon të komentosh shkrimet e të tjerëve pa dhënë saktësisht dhe pa rezerva mendimet e tua. Vetëm pyetja se cili është statusi i femrës bashkëkohore(në përgjithësi dhe shqiptare në veçanti) është nga vetë natyra e vet manipuluese. Mund të jesh një feministe militante(e tipit Andrea Dworkin) apo po merr ndonjë shkollim të lartë në degën "studimet e gruas" në ndonjë kolegj amerikan, pak rëndësi ka. Ju lutem mendimet tuaja në fillim, pastaj do të pasoj edhe unë. Kam disa të reja rreth femrës shqiptare dhe "mashkullit tipik shqiptar". Faleminderit nëse më plotësohet kërkesa! 

Enip  
Moderator
Posts: 500
(12/14/01 3:51:42 am)
Reply  Re: Roli i femres ne shoqeri.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Qypi,ke te drejte qe me "akuzon" per marrje "pushteti" ne dore e qe bera komente mbi shkrimet e te tjereve,por kur i lexova ato nuk mund te rrija pa kthyer pergjigje.

Sa per mendimet e mia nqs e ke lexuar postimin tim te fundit,une ne fund te tij kam dhene disa mendime,por shkurtimisht.

Ah dhe dicka tjeter,nqs te kam dhene pershtypjen qe po studioj ne nje kolegj amerikan e aq me teper mbi levizjet feministe,kjo eshte e gabuar dhe nuk jam as aktiviste e levizjes feministe aq me teper tipi i Andrea Dworkin,por e nisa kete teme se pari se isha duke lexuar nje liber mbi familjen dhe aty duke lexuar mbi martesat nder disa kultura si ajo e Brahmave ne Nepal,apo Nueret ne Sudanin e Jugut, etj dhe mendova te di mendimin e anetareve te forumit se c'mendojne per statusin e femres ne pergjithesi dhe kuptohet qe ne vecanti ate te femres shqiptare.Kjo mendoj qe nuk eshte aspak manipuluese,por e thene "troç" e kete e tregojne dhe pyetjet qe kam drejtuar me siper.

Nejse keto tema pikerisht si synim kane nxitjen e debateve dhe kuptohet qe si rrjedhoje dhe replikat jane te pranueshme.

sa per mendimin tim (pasi te siguroj qe kam te tille) mbi pyetjet qe kam ngritur po e shkruaj:

1. Cili eshte statusi i femres/gruas ne shoqerine kontemporane?

- mendoj se ne shoqerine konteporane statusi i femres eshte akoma delikat dhe ne disa vende qendron ne (?)
shoqeria konteporane mendoj se nuk perfshin vetem shoqerine e "cilvilizuar" perendimore,por komplet shoqerite ne glob.Sa per statusin e femres/gruas ne "perendim" mendoj se levizjet feministe,mbeshtetesit e tyre kane arritur goxha ne kete drejtim dhe mendoj se ne saje te tyre dhe te vetendergjegjesimit te femrave ne pergjithesi per rolin qe ato vete duhet te zene ne shoqeri,por pa lene menjane dhe ndergjegjesimin e meshkujve/burrave,eshte arritur qe femrat te kene nje te ashtequajtur "barazi" de jure me burrat,por ama them e ashtequajtur pasi akoma te pakten per mua nuk eshte arritur de facto.Ketu nuk bazohem ne ndryshimet fiziologjike mes dy gjinive,keto jane te vetekuptueshme,por po sjell vetem nje shembull te vogel konkret.Nga nje sondazh qe eshte bere ne Britanine e Madhe,kam lexuar se akoma ne ate vend ka ndryshime ne te ardhurat qe merr nje femer me ato qe merr nje mashkull,per te njejtin vend pune,pra rroga e femres qendronte me e ulet se e mashkullit.

Kurse mbi statusin e femres ne shoqerite "joperndimore" une personalisht mendoj se statusi i femres eshte i ulet,femra shikohet vetem si objekt pronesie e bashkeshortit ose e familjes se te atit te saj,asaj nuk i lihen hapesira te lira mendimi e veprimi.

2. A eshte femra nen nje status me te ulet se i mashkullit?

- pergjigja ime eshte se PO

3. A duhet konsideruar femra e afte per te ndenjur vetem ne shtepi dhe punet publike,politiken etj duhet ta kryeje mashkulli?

- JO

4. Pra ne perfundim si mund ta percaktojme "statusin" e femres,marre ketu parasysh shoqerine multi-kuturore te njerezimit?

- Ketu mendoj se ka vend per te diskutuar.

5. Statusi i gruas/femres a ndikon ne shoqerine ku ajo jeton?

- patjeter qe ndikon.

6. fenomeni i "shuplakes" a i "shpulles" dhene femrave nga meshkujt,bashkeshortet a te dashurit e tyre.

- mendoj se eshte gjeja me e ulet apo me poshterruese ndaj nje femre aq me teper ndaj asaj qe e konsioderon shoqen e zemres.

Atehere Qypi besoj se kesaj rradhe nuk do te me akuzosh si "sulmuese" e mendimeve te te tjereve  :buzeqeshje: )

Mirepres mendimet e tua,por kuptohet "lezeti" i temes eshte konflikti,replika,marrja e dhenia e mendimeve te ndryshme dhe debatimi i tyre bazuar ne respektin per tjetrin.

















konservatore
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 68
(12/14/01 7:57:07 am)
Reply  Re: Roli i femres ne shoqeri.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Albasoul po mundohem tani te jap nje pergjigje per konstatimet e tua te mesiperme.

( Ka te drejte ReEdD kur thote se tema dashur padashur ka marre nje drejtim tjeter dhe ka kaluar ne statusin e femres shqiptare. Por me duket se eshte e pashmangshme perderisa jemi shqiptare )


Pra femrat Albasoul ne vitet 92-97 paten nje ndryshim te madh ne frymemarrjen shoqerore.
Patjeter qe po, kjo qe dhe nje arsye se pse ardhja e demokracise u vleresua shume, sepse dha mundesi lirie qe me pare do te ishin denuar. 

Psh. Cfare ndodhte me grate qe ne diktature vendosnin te divorconin? 
Iu hiqej e drejta e mbajtjes se femijeve, i denonin duke i larguar nga vendet e punes dhe duke i derguar ne prodhim dhe me pas i trajtonin sikur te kishin te shkruajtur ne balle: PROSTITUTE.

Tani ato jane shtuar (sic thua me te drejte) ne menyre gjeometrike dhe gjandja ka ndryshuar ne menyre te tille qe ato edhe pas ketij divorci zhvillojne nje "jete te qete" dhe ne rrjedhen e asaj qe kane pasur me pare.

Per te tjerat mund te them se qendrojne sidomos ai i faktit qe tani quhet nje gje normale qe femrat te vazhdojne shkolle te larte ne ambient jashte dhe larg familjes.
Kjo gje ama eshte pranuar si nje e keqe e domosdoshme ndryshe ato ne te ardhmen nuk do te kene mundesi te perballojne konkurrencen qe do te vije ne rritje ne Shqiperi. Dhe ki parasysh se kjo eshte pranuar vetem ne familjet qytetare (dhe ne fillim vetem nga ato te emancipuara qytetare)


Ndryshimi ne botkuptim eshte shume i ngadalshem per arsye se do te ishte hipokrizi te mendoje qe po ata prinder qe deri dhjete vite me pare u pengonin vajzave te tyre gjithcka tani do te donin t'i lejonin ato te benin gjithcka. E pranojne gjendjen e sotme si nje e keqe e pashmangshme. Dhe qe te mos shfaqen konfliktuale para njerezve qe i rrethojne jane te detyruar te shfaqen si me liberale, apo se kane perqafuar dhe pranuar liberalizmin perendimor.

Ndryshim te vertete do te beje brezi i ri i prinderve, i atyre qe sot maksimumi jane 30-35 vjecare dhe qe u rriten me frymen e ndryshimit.


Une fola per stanjacion ne poziten e femres shqiptare ne shoqeri pikerisht duke u nisur nga kjo kontradikte qe akoma ekziston, faktit femra ka bere perpara duke iu larguar tuteles se familjes dhe te burrit, por nga ana tjeter ama qe qendron akoma nen gjykimin dhe paragjykimin e shoqerise.
Gjithashtu kjo liri e deshiruar e saj eshte e kufizuar nga pasiguria (se pari fizike e saj) qe ofron ambienti shqiptar ku:

-papritur dikush mund te kete te drejten te te ndaloje ne rruge dhe te te beje te ndihesh si nje cope mishi
-papritur mund te ndaloje nje makine dhe mund te te rrembeje dhe pas ca kohesh ta shohesh veten ne trotuaret e qyteteve italiane
-papritur shefi mund te te hidhet siper dhe te ushtroje dhune dhe me pas te shpetoje nga gjykimi sepse do te kete ca njohje te mira ne gjykate, do te kete influence politike dhe nje dore te mire parash me te cilat do te mund te korruptoje kedo ( ky eshte nje fenomen boteror, jo vetem shqiptar)


Me rrofte fakti qe mund te vishem, qe mund te pi duhan, qe mund te shkoj te ulem ne lokal vetem, apo vetem me nje grup shoqesh. Mashkulli nuk do te ngurroje dhe do marre per te mireqene faktin se ka te drejte te me ngacmoje dhe te cenoje personin tim.

Pra te lutem Albasoul ku eshte perparimi ketu. Perparimi me klecka (ca si shume te medha) = stanjacion per mua.
Nese ne perendim dikush te cenon, ti ke te drejte ta denoncosh; ai person me pas do te arrestohet, do te gjykohet dhe do te kaloje ca vite te mire ne burg. Ne Shqiperi krimineli do te ike ne drejtim te paditur, do te kapet, por nuk do te gjykohet; nderkohe ti vete do te konsiderohesh fajtore per ate qe te ndodhi (pse duhet te visheshe ne ate menyre provokuese, pse duhet te beje aq shume tualet, pse duhet te uleshe ne lokal, pse duhet te kthehesh vone naten, etj,etj)


Paragrafi i fundit i shkrimit tend qendron deri diku.
Nese ne (meshkuj e femra) do te ishim njesoj atehere ku dhe pse duhet te kishte vend qe te diskutonim per barazine apo pabarazine. 
Fakti qe ty te pelqen nje femer qe kujdeset per te qene e tille eshte po i kuptueshem, je mashkull. Por qe ti thua se nje feministe beka jete mashkulli dhe per kete arsye nuk ke c'e do, tregon fare mire se ti nuk e kupton se c'do te thote perparim i femres ne shoqeri dhe je shume larg te pranuarit qe ajo ka aftesi mendore plotesisht te krahasueshme me ate te mashkullit.

Ti mjaftohesh tek femra me bukurine dhe sharmin e saj. Kjo eshte shume pak per ta quajtur veten nje mashkull te emancipuar. Shume shume eshte e mjaftueshme per te qene maskilist.

Kete pershtypje me jep me shkrimin tend Albasoul. Po qofsha e gabuar!



Nderime
Konservatore






Sabrina1978
Anetar i ri
Posts: 43
(12/14/01 8:26:05 am)
Reply  pozita e femres ne Shqiperi
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Une do deshiroja te shtoja se konstatimet qe ben Albasoul nuk mund te merren si tregues te emancipit te shoqerise shqiptare ne pergjithesi dhe te femres ne vecanti sepse jane fenomene qe ndeshen ne Tirane dhe jo ne qytetet e tjera.Prandaj nuk mund te merren si perfaqesuese per te gjithe shoqerine shqiptare.
Demokracia te ne eshte kuptuar pak se prapi.Njerezit mendojne se ne emer te lirise qe ka ai si individ mund te beje cte doje madje dhe duke cenuar lirine e tjetrit sidomos te me te dobetit.
Konservatore ka te drejte.Persa kohe mashkulli shqiptar nuk do te arrije te kuptoje se nuk ka te drejte te me ndaloje ne rruge apo te hedhe fjale nga me te ndyrat as qe behet fjale per emancipim.
Ndersa per faktin se pse shume vajza shqiptare qe studiojne jashte shtetit vazhdojne te jetojne me familjet e tyre mendoj se ndikon dhe faktori ekonomik.Nuk eshte e lehte te perballosh jetesen vete sidomos ne ato shtete ku studentet e huaj nuk lejohen qe te punojne.Dhe nuk mund te besh krahasimin me studentet vendas qe edhe studiojne edhe punojne sepse ato kane konto bankare te hapura nga prinderit qe kur jane adoleshente,plus qe marrin dhe bursa.







peshk
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 88
(12/15/01 7:54:45 am)
Reply  re: roli femres ne shoqeri.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Cili eshte roli femres ( jo vetem shqiptare) ne shoqeri ?
Te beje femije. Per te tjerat populli thote : floket e gjate, ment e shkurter.
Sinqerisht mendoj qe ky eshte dhe roli qe ka vete shoqeria, riprodhimi, te tjerat jane cirk.
Pra, te vetmin rol te shoqerise, natyra ja ka dhene femres. Me sa duket, ato (femrat), skane kuptu asgje dhe vazhdojne te kerkojne role te tjere, imagjinare.
Une ju bej thirje, femrave ; thirini mendjes ! te pakten nje here, ju rolin e keni, çdreqin kerkoni tjeter.


brari
Nder i kombit
Posts: 1727
(12/16/01 5:51:41 am)
Reply  peshkut
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

peshk ...femrat para teje e dine ate rol sepse dhe ti vet je i dale nga nji femer.

esht vet natyra njerzore e cila femres ja jep ate deshire te beje femije dhe e cila ska te beje me rende politike-ekonimike por eshte e lasht sa jeta.
puna eshte me cilin do ta beje ate femije..ku do ta beje ate femije,ku do ta rrisi,ku do ta shkolloje..etj..etj...dhiz iz kuescen..
me zan caushin apo me altin dardhen ta zeje faren e kosit....apo me vili minarollin...ta linde ne krevatin me zhul te shpis-lindjes tepelenes mbi ca gazeta RD ose ZP...apo ne nji klinike te Vjenes ose Milanos...ta rrise ne nji barrake te babrruse apo ne nji vile dy kateshe ne Sauk...ta shkolloje te shkolla Velo partizani ..ku nxensit e kl 8 shkelmojne ata te klases 2 dhe mesuesi shkon pran e ben sikur nuk shikon..apo ta shkolloje ne Toronto si psh cuni Mikes..
Kto jane pyetjet te cilat mundojne prinderit albanez...

ne albani ka femije te cilet skane buke ..ka dhe klysh macesh te cilet babi minister i ka pais me celular e mercedes..
ne albani ka vajza te cilat shkojne ne majorka bejne turizem ..shkojne ne strug me tojota... ulen mbremjeve te ROVENA dhe bejne 10 metra rruge ne kembe nga benzi babit deri te tavolina e rezervuar nga bodygardi mamit....por..ka dhe vajza te cilat nji skelar i ndyre..ka ne dore..ne dac i hedh ne det ne dac i hedh ne semafor te selanikut..ose i mbyt me me kthetrat e tije..
albania ka probleme ...o shokeni.. ububuja.. 

brari
Nder i kombit
Posts: 1728
(12/16/01 6:00:32 am)
Reply  skjarim
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vili minarollin e permend si njeri te mire e model te burrit pamvaresisht se nuk e njof por me te degjuar.. te kundert me zan caushet cac angjelat xhup mejdanet..e jaho salihet..

sa per skjarim kjo. 

peshk
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 89
(12/16/01 4:53:29 pm)
Reply  re:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Brari, ne futboll, I rendesishem eshte goli dhe jo menyra si e ben ate, me kembe, koke, shpatull apo hunde. Eshte goli qe percakton ndeshjen si dhe rendesine e rolin e lojtareve.
Edhe tek çeshtja jone, une mendoj qe lindja e femijeve eshte roli kryesor i femres, menyra ku, si, dhe me cilin ajo e ben kete femije jane dytesore dhe skane asnje percaktim per shoqerine.
Gjithashtu kete rol femres sja jep natyra njerezore, sepse veme re qe edhe tek kafshet jane po femelat qe pjedhin. Rolet tona, jane te percaktuara nga forca qe sna binden dhe svaren nga ne. Çdo perpjekje bere nga ne per ti shmangur sadopak ato, vetem sjell destabilizim dhe asgjesim te shoqerise dhe bashke me te, te jetes.
Ruajtja me çdo kusht e ketij ekuilibri, shpjegon lindjen e Krishtit.


 Albasoul  
President
Posts: 1206
(12/16/01 8:37:47 pm)
Reply 
Community Supporter
 Re: Roli i femres ne shoqeri.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Konservatore dhe ju te tjeret, ne ate qe une shpreha si konstatime, ishin thjeshte konstatime dhe une nuk bera interpretime. Ju kuptoj qe une ne njefare menyre e devijova diskutimin nga roli i femres ne pergjithesi ne roline e femres ne shoqerine shqiptare. Ju kerkoj ndjese per kete dhe me poshte po shpreh mendimet e mia te shprehura me dy fjale.

Nese familja tregon perkujdesje per motrat dhe bijat, ajo nuk mund te quhet "tutele" dhe une kam njohur edhe njerez te semure qe i ruanin gocat e veta sic ruanin syte e tyre te ballit. A u ve faj une ketyre prinderve? Ne nje fare mase po, por pastaj pyes veten, a mund ta akuzosh nje prind se eshte me i kujdesshem sec duhet me femijen e vet? Kush jam une ti mesoj ata si ti sillen goces se vet?!

Thashe te shprehja mendimin tim ne rolin e femres ne shoqerine shqiptare por pastaj thashe me vete, po ju femrat e dini se cfare roli kerkoni dhe ju takon ne shoqeri?????




Sabrina1978
Anetar i ri
Posts: 45
(12/17/01 4:18:08 am)
Reply  Cfare kerkoj une si femer?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kerkoj qe kur te eci rruges te mos degjoj ngacmime nga me ofendueset,kur hipi ne autobuz te mos me ferkohet njeri nga prapa,te jem ne gjendje qe te kthehem vetem ne shtepi edhe pasi eshte erresuar, kur te kerkoj nje pune te mos me pyesi intervistuesi "je e lire pasdite te pijme nje kafe bashke?" ose te me thote "ne marrim ne pune vetem vajza te pafejuara sepse i fejuari behet pengese per punen!!! 
Kaq me mjaftojne pastaj per te tjerat cdo njeri i ben vete vendin vetes me punen e tij. 

all the flowers  
femi i prape
Posts: 1314
(12/20/01 5:17:37 am)
Reply  re:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhh sa e revoltuar qe jam... 
tju jap nje cike pergjigje te gjitheve me rradhe: 

enip:

roli i femres ne cdo shoqeri te botes, mos konsiderojme ndonje tribu ku mund te jete ndryshe, eshte per fat te keq inferior ndaj atij te femres. kjo gjendje eshte rezultat i shekujve nenshtrimi. femra e koceptuar si qenie fragile si e dobet qe mendon per gjera "koti" per bukurine apo per budalliqe te tilla. edhe per fat keq te shoqerive kudo ka akoma meshkuj me mendje mediokre qe mendojne akoma keshtu. femrat keto kohet e fundit megjithexe u eshte dashur te kalojne shume pengesa kane dhene prova qe mund te luajne ne shoqeri cdo rol qe me perpara konsiderohej si per "meshkujt". 
persa i perket pyetjes tende te fundit di te them qe ne shoqerite me te zhvilluara femra ka rol me te rendesishem edhe qe nuk vihet ne dyshim qe ajo ka dore ne kete. 
sa per shpullen jane perseri ato meshkuj me mendje mediokre qe nuk dine te perdorin fjalet ata qe ushtrojne dhune mbi femren edhe per mua jane thjesht "losers." 


bato ipare:

i dashur bato, roli qe femra ka tani ne shoqeri, apo roli ekonomik me mire, nuk erdhi nga perendia as nga ndonje "dore e padukur" por femrat kane luftuar edhe vazdojne te luftojne edhe sot e kesaj dite per te pasur te drejtat e tyre. kjo nqs e kam kuptuar mire ate qe ke thene. 
edhe ji nje cike me pak materialist. jepu pak besim njerezve edhe do te te habisin.  :buzeqeshje:  shpresoj te flas kot.


ReEdD:

pa ofendim po mua me dukesh sikur je zjguar nga gjumi mbas nje nate pirje edhe ke thene hajde se po shkruaj.  :buzeqeshje: 
eshte e vertete qe femra shihet si me e ulet se ssa mashkulli ne shoqerine e sotme, por nuk eshte faji i saj. nqs perhere nje faj mund te vihet, ai eshte i nje mentaliteti te ushqyer nga tradita, fe, zakone, kultura, histori etj etj te shoqerive patriarkale. kur thua qe femrat kane me pak inisiative per tu larguar nga familja kjo nuk do te thote me domosdo qe ato e bejne per arsyen qe ti paraqet. mund te kete arsye ekonomike, apo edhe thjesht dashuri ndaj prinderve. edhe une kam njohur japoneze, por nuk kane qene te nenshtruara. ato jane nen influencen e shoqerie patriarkale mbase neper zona me te "thella." (ve bast qe edhe ne angli ka ndonje fshat ku femrat akoma vuajne)
persa i perket faktit qe ti thua nuk eshte liberalizem, kam kundershtimet e mia... nqs nuk femra nuk i lirua nga nje shoqerie qe e nenshtronte atere cfare beri???!!! nuk eshte thjesht nje mirditore qe clirohet... qene te tera femrat neper bote edhe kjo jo pak kohe me pare... per fat te keq. 


Shqiptar:

mqs me ty eshte e kote te replikosh po te jap vetem pakez dituri, po i pergjigjem pyetjes tende. 
po une jam me e lumtur (nqs lumturia egziston) se sa time me, qe nuk guxonte te fliste me ndonje mashkull, qe duhej te bente vetem punet e shtepise, qe duhet te ishte vetem nje grua e mire, qe duhej te ulte shikimin poshte per cdo gje, qe hante dru e nuk fliste, qe nuk mund te ndahej nga burri, qe nuk mund te gezonte kenaqesine e te uluri ne lokal (kenaqesi relative megjithate) etj etj etj... keto kane qene mamate tona, imja dhe jotja! 
une do jem e lumtur vetem atehere kur te kete presidente ne shba ne shqiperi ne japoni (perandoreshe) angli etj etj. une do jem e lumtur kur diskutime te tilla mos te jene te nevojshme te behen. une do jem e lumtur kur mos kete asnjeri kete mentalitet maskilist (apo fodull) qe te karakterizon. 
edhe kjo eshte vetem nqs flasim per kete teme, sepse duhen shume shume gjera te tjera qe te bejne paksa te lumtur. 


Albasoul:

hajde flasim per pikat tua nje per nje se i paskam qef. he he he  :buzeqeshje:  ...

- Lokalet dhe baret u hapen edhe femrat .
*** mua nena ime 80 e ca vjecare me tregonte se si ajo ishte femra e pare ne tirane qe ishte ulur ne lokal (edhe se me stergjyshin tim) edhe se si te tere meshkuj e femra e shikonin... 

- Pijet alkolike dhe duhani pihej me shume nga femrat se sa nga meshkujt qe ishin ne lokal, vecanersiht adoleshenca.
*** cdo njeri eshte individ, mua me pelqen te pi cigare dhe alkol, ty jo... eshte thjesht shije edhe deshire. pastaj pergjigjen ta ka dhene shume mire konservatorja (me duket)

- Femrat mesuan edhe te divorcojne burrat e tyre per arsye nga me te shumtat. Divorcet ne Shqiperi kane pare nje rritje gjeometrike nga viti ne vit, sipas nje artikulli qe lexova ne Shekulli.
*** po te fal qe ke lexuar shekullin, por per keto femra qe jane ndare sa mendon se ka neper katunde qe vuajne nga debila injorante qe i rrafin edhe i keqtrajtojne???

- Martesat ne Shqiperi jane ne nivel shume te ulet, dhe po ne nivel shqetesues jane edhe lindjet e femijeve. Shqiptaret nuk jane me "kampionet e lindjeve" dhe bara mbi nenat eshte ulur ndjeshem.
*** perseri kjo nuk eshte e vertete absolute ne shqiperi por relative edhe vlen ai shpiegimi i mesiperm me ato katundaret.

- Femrat shqiptare mbajne edhe kampion ne rajon per ushtrimin e prostitucionit me deshire apo te imponuar.
*** kjo eshte kulmi... qekur te jesh prostitute eshte shenje liberalizmi... ?????? megjithate me sa di une ky eshte "profesioni me i lashte i botes."

- Sipas po nje artikulli ne nje gazete, familjas shqiptare mesatararisht tani numeron 3-4 veta dhe mesatarja e femijve eshte 2. Gjithashtu shqiptaret nuk jetojne me si dikur, bashke me prinderit por preferojne te jetojne me vete.
*** jetojne me vete vetem nqs kane ikur jashte. nqs une do isha ne shqiperi do jetoja me prinderit sepse nuk do kisha para te ikja te jetoja vetem edhe sikur te kisha nje "rroge te mire." pastaj perseeeeeeri mesatarja vlen per qytet me te zhvilluara.

- Shoqet bashkemoshatare te mia vazhdojne ne shkolla e universitet jashte Shqiperise, vetem, dhe ky eshte nje ndryshim i madh nga ai mentaliteti i mbajtjes se femijes, vecanerisht goces afer familjes.
*** do akoma ta perseris ate gjene e qytet-fshat... 

- Nese dikur kurbeti qe vetem per burrat, sot edhe femrat e marrin rrugen e mergimit per nje jete me te mire per vete dhe per ate familjen qe lene pas.
*** tjeter shembull perparimi i paqarte per mua.... si eshte perparim ky xhanem???

- Shoqeria tashme eshte me e ndjeshme ndaj bukurise tek femrat, jo si dikur qe femrat nuk vinin asgje ne fytyre.
*** HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA kjo tamam qe qershia mbi torte  :buzeqeshje:  truri fushe me lule... allalalalalalaaaaa.... 

por ama ne fund dashje pa dashje (mendoj pa dashje) ke vene nje pike te rendesishme. feministe qe behen si meshkuj. po kjo eshte e vertete, duhet pranuar. mirepo, ne fillim ne menyre qe femrat te tregonin qe ishin po aq te zonjat sa edhe meshkujt vendosen te vepronin si meshkuj apo te vishen e ku di une si meshkuj. mos harro se nje pike fillimi i ketij revolucioni te ndermarre nga femrat erdhi si shkak i mergimit te meshkujve (ne US) gjate luftes se dyte boterore edhe femrat qe i zevendesuan me se miri.  :buzeqeshje:  


peshk:

mos u bej merak, vazhdoj te lutem per ty. edhe flmd per ftesen po me shijon ne teper viti i ri pa drita ne tir. 


edhe dulcus in fundus... qypi ti e di qe opinioni yt eshte nje nga ata qe vleresoj me teper ne kete forum. do kisha shume deshire ta lexoja. 

 Albasoul  
President
Posts: 1221
(12/20/01 10:27:30 pm)
Reply 
Community Supporter
 Re: re:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 All the flowers, une nuk po shprehja mendim, por po hidhja ne forum ato qe konstatoja. Keshtu qe ti si gjithmone, si femi i prape qe je flet pa vend. Konstatimet nuk komentohen por gjykohen nese kane ndodhur pikerisht ashtu apo jo. Thjeshte po jepja kontrastin dhe disa prej ndryshimeve TE DUKSHME qe une pashe ne rolin e femres shqiptare ne nje shoqeri post-komuniste.

Megjithese ti ju pergjigje pyetjeve te tera, perseri harrove ti pergjigjesh pyetjes me thelbesore:

Thashe te shprehja mendimin tim ne rolin e femres ne shoqerine shqiptare por pastaj thashe me vete, po ju femrat e dini se cfare roli kerkoni dhe ju takon ne shoqeri?????

Ndonjehere ne te rralle meso edhe te shprehesh nje mendim tendin dhe jo vetem te komentosh pasi te zhvillon intelektin.





NinoMyName
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 1
(1/5/02 12:22:28 pm)
Reply  Re: Roli i femres ne shoqeri.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Doja te dija cili eshte roli i mashkullit ne shoqeri....o PESHK?



MjellmaKo
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 81
(1/12/02 10:30:20 am)
Reply  Femra
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Nese duam te shofim rolin e femres ne shoqeri me siguri duhet te shiqojem pak historin e femres shqiptare.Edhe pse ne Europ kontinetn i civlizimit mendoj se femra shqiptare kur me shume se sot nuk eshte duke perparuar ne drejtim te mire.Perapa femra shqiptare ka qen e shtypu,e perdhunuar,e masakruar,nje ROB ne shtepi etj
Nuk mund te shkruaj per RSH se nuk kam qen atje por kam ndegjuar se ne shqiperi femra naten i ka pastruar rruget edhe femrat kan kry pune te renda fizike...
Ne Kosove eshte nje diskriminim ku ajo ne nje pjes te Kosove nuk ka drejt te shkollohet,ku ajo nuk ka te drejt te zgjedh fatin e jetes,ku ajo duhet te martohet me nje djal qe ka letrat ne nje shtet Europjan me qellim qe ajo ne nje menyre ti ndimoj familjes se babes kur shkon atje dmth nje materializim i femrave.
Degjenerimet te cilat ajo tani i ka nje pjes te femrave shqiptare eshte alkoholizmi, droga , prostitucioni kete une nuk e shof si perparim...
Por jam shume krenare kur kam ndegjuar raste dhe po lexoj ketu ne forum se tani disa femrat shqiptare studijon ne metropolet boterore ai eshte perparim qe une e shof tek femra shqiptare.Kur nje femer ka shkoll ajo din te lufton per kafshaten e gojes,din te mos jet ROB i nje mashkulli,din te jete e pamvarur dhe nese ne jete paraqitet ndonje fatkeqesi din ta lufton etj.
Pra motra shqiptare merreni diplomen ne dore kur e keni diplomen ne dore i keni te gjitha .

Ju pershndes kudo qe jeni,
MjellmaKo 

all the flowers  
femi i prape
Posts: 1315
(1/13/02 12:14:11 pm)
Reply  re:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 albo me duket se edhe une ne nje fare menyre apo ne tjetren e shpreha qarte se cfare roli dua une si femer te luaj ne rolin e shoqerise shqiptare. dua te kem cdo te drejte edhe mundesi qe ka nje mashkull (ne mos me teper). 
mjellma jam dakort me ty per ato qe ke thene megjithese kemi pikepamje te ndrushme persa i perket degjenerimeve... edhe ate fjaline e fundit e ke thene tamam si ime me... hahahaha  :buzeqeshje:  

brari
Nder i kombit
Posts: 1795
(1/14/02 1:47:01 am)
Reply  te drejtat e gocave..
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

...Do vihen ne vend kur dhe cunave do ja tregoje qeverrija vendin.
JAHO SALIHI ,ish shef policije RRETHI ,pra oficer madhor, vrasesi i azem hajdarit..por dhe perdhunusi i disa femrave dhe njekohesisht burri i nji prej MISS-Albaniave eshte per disa goca tirance IDHULL i Mashkullit.
Ai sot eshte kryetar gjykate dhe prokuror republike megjithse eshte de jure i arrestuar.
Cjane keto vajza qe cmenden mbas JAHO SALIHIT??
Sigurisht jane te bijat e Namik dokleve ,Gjinusheve Mejdaneve e sorrollopit te tyre. 
Kjo kategori femrash nuk ka nevoje per te Drejta po per edukate humaniste..

Shqiperia do Qeveri te mire e cila do hapi vende pune e do ndertoje banesa.Do punojne vajzat..do marrin rroge e do marrin shpi..e do jene te zonjat e vetes.
Athere gocat nuk do i zgurdullojne syte ndonje qafleshi me mercedes te vjedhur per ti perlare ndonji lek per te blere te kuq buzesh te jashtem..ose ndoj teke POnc te ROVENA..
Bashkim Fino mbasi ka bere miliona me vizat ne gjirokaster me ndihmen e konsullit grek aty thirret nga SALIU ne Tirane dhe i dhurohet Qeverrija ne dore..qyl fare..pastaj Fino merr gruan e tije dhe e ve drejtoreshe te Hotel DAJTIT...
Keshtu i marrin te drejtat ca femra ne Shqiperi..
Ca te tjera skane buk te hane e skane nji fustan basme (shyqyr ..rrofte GABI) dhe perfundojne nen meshiren e Beratasve te ndyre dhe e...e dini ju ku perfundojne..

Kurse ne KOSOVE eshte ndryshe..
ASHIMI..Xhavit HALITI ,Ibrahim Kelmendi etj..i lene grate dhe te dashurat ne Zvicer e Gjermani pastaj ne Kosove mesojne ca lahpera me bertit UCK.. UCK..pastaj vjen SERBIJA e i merr me dru e Bajonet mijra gra, plaka e Vajza e femije e i masakron..perdhunon..e i perze e degdis ne male prapa diellit...
VJEN NATO I Shpeton..

Dafinat i merr ASHIMI
DEL ASHIMI ne Stadium Cohen QIKAT e Kosoves bertasin o ASHIM O ASHIM sa i mir si je..u te hangsha synin bre..

Pun dreci kto pune..spo di ma cka me than..
Si thu oj Flowers.. lol.



Enip  
Moderator
Posts: 668
(1/14/02 4:33:29 am)
Reply  Braro ia ke fut kot
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Braro ke bere shume pergjithesime.
Femrat mendoj se nuk duan buzekuq apo ponç tek Rovena te ofruara nga i dashuri i tyre gango.

Braro nuk jane te gjitha femrat shqiptare te tilla,apo qe bejne kariere fale postit te bashkeshortit ne qeveri a institucione publike.

E kuptoj sensin tend te humorit,por ne kete rast m'u duk pa vend.

Nuk di si qendron gjendja ne Kosove,por Mjellma me pelqeu mendimi yt dhe e mbeshtes.

Une mendoj se akoma meshkujt shqiptare nuk e konceptojne dot idene qe kane vete femrat per rolin e tyre qe duhet te kene ne shoqeri.Nga postimet e meshkujve ketu femrat me ato levizjet e tyre feministe dalin ca te "shkalluara" ca "fyçka" qe nuk dine se ç'duan.
Por e verteta qendron krejt ndryshe. 

Edited by: Enip   at: 1/17/02 3:44:33 am

SKENDERBEU2
SOP #shqiperia
Posts: 83
(1/14/02 10:47:37 am)
Reply  Femra & Meshkuj
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Pershendetje.

Femra nuk eshte me e ulet ne Status.
Psh:
Grate hyjne ne nje dhome të mbushur me njerez dhe dy minuta me pas, jane ne gjendje te thone se ne ç'ngjyre jane kepucet e asaj biondes se ulur ne këndin e fundit. Meshkujt kane nje ore qe u qendrojne grave te tyre perballe dhe nuk e kuptojne se kane nderruar prerjen e flokeve. 
Grate mendojnë se dashuria eshte gjeja me e rendesishme e jetes. Ndersa burrat mendojne se puna eshte gjeja me e rendesishme e jetes. 
Grate bejne dashuri... Meshkujt bejne seks. 
Te gjithe e dine por pak e pranojne hapur se ky ndryshim nuk eshte thjesht kulturor, por ka baza konkrete biologjike. Me pak fjale, "ata" dhe "ato" jane te ndryshem, sepse mendjet e tyre jane te ndryshme.
Nuk ka te beje qe femra eshte me ulet Se mashkulli.

Gjithe te Mirat
REDI 

MjellmaKo
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 82
(1/16/02 10:15:26 pm)
Reply  Femrat
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Braro ka nje te vertet te hidhur ne ate qe keni shkruar por eshte edhe nje numer i femrave qe mund ta shifni edhe ne kete forum se nuk ju intereson llamarina por ju intereson koka e ati qe e ngreh ate llamarin.
Enip,All the Flowers,Lili,Fjala,Ana,Katana,une e shume e shume femra te tjera qe kena shkolle e shiqojm boten mashkullore ne menyr tjeter nga ajo qe nuk ka shkoll.

Mendoj se femra shqiptare do e merre poziten qe e meriton ne shoqerin ton athere kur ajo nuk do te shifet nga mashkujt shqiptar si objekt epshje e asgje tjeter,kur mashkujt Shqiptar do e vlersojn koken e nje femre me shume se gjoksin apo ndonje pjes tjeter te trupi athere do kemi ate pozit qe e meritojm e qe nuk e gezojm,

Ju pershndes kudo qe jeni,
Mjellma 

witeangel
Diskutant i rregjistruar
Posts: 1
(1/17/02 7:23:54 pm)
Reply  Re: Femrat
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 haha 

all the flowers  
femi i prape
Posts: 1316
(1/19/02 3:02:59 pm)
Reply  re:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 te keqen e trunit edhe te llogjikes o i nderuari skenderbe. 
grate dhe meshkujt mund te jene ndryshe por ama grate jane po aq te zonjat per te mos thene me teper per te bere cdo gje qe bejne edhe meshkujt. me sa duekt nuk ke marre vesh akoma qe kjo eshte ajo qe po diskutohet ketu!

enip per fat te keq jo vetem meshkujt shqiptare mendojne ne menyre te tille por te gjithe meshkujt ne pergjithesi nuk e pranojne nje gje te tille. jane te rralle ata qe e kane kuptuar (jane te rralle meshkujt i zgjute me i llaf).

mjellma jam shume dakort me ate qe thua nqs hedh nje sy te fshataret qe nuk kane marre nje edukate ne shkolle si ne shqiperi si ne kosove te vjen keq... aq keq dhe inat sa te ben gati gati ti percmosh. 

para 5-6 vjetesh lexova diku nje shprehje qe kishte thene nje grua e mencur: "u rebeluam puneve 'femerore' edhe tani na takon te bejme te dyja - punet te ndara ne femerore dhe mashkullore-" ne familjen time por mendoj se ne shumicen e botes perendimore edhe ne nje pjese te mire te copes tjeter gruaja (ime me) ben punet e shtepise sic i benin nenat por edhe ben nje pune qe mund te bej nje burre. 

Torollaku
Nderi i Kombit
Posts: 362
(1/22/02 1:46:07 am)
Reply  Roli i femres ne shoqeri????????????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Deri tani nuk kam kuptuar akoma(me gjithe keto postime dhe debate qe jane bere) se cfare pikerisht kerkojne femrat-bashkebiseduese ne kete forum.Secila flet ne pergjithesi per te drejta, per lehtesime etj.Asnje nuk flet ne vecanti dhe specifikisht per problemet qe ka.A ka mundesi ti shtroni keto probleme konkrete qe keni JU qe flisni ketu ne forum dhe me pas kalojme tek pergjithesimet dhe tek problemet e femrave fshatare shqiptare, te cilat fatkeqesisht nuk kemi fatin ti degjojme mendimin e tyre ne kete forum.
Dhe dicka tjeter.Ne se doni dicka qe te ndryshoje ne rolin tuaj ne shoqeri, KE PRISNI (?) qe te filloje keto ndryshime? Meshkujt, qeverine,parlamentin amerikan?Osama bin Ladenin? Mos duhet te filloje secila tek vetja e vet ti beje keto ndryshime?Mos jeni ku ato qe duhet te filloni te organizoheni?Si 50 % e trupit elektoral keni nje force te madhe (votat) ne duart tuaja.A jeni te sigurta qe nje organizate feministe ne Shqiperi do te kete mundesi te pakten te marri voten e atyre qe do te pretendoje se do tu mbroje te drejtat(te grave pra 50%?).
Nje pergjigjje te shkurter feministeve te zjarrta(lexo- fanatikeve):
Biologjikisht dihet qe femrat jane me te zgjuara se meshkuj.Gjithashtu njihet qe personi me inteligjent ne planet eshte femer, me IQ= 256(!) .Megjithate boten e qeverisin meshkujt .Perse?
Dihet qe rrobat dine me mire femrat ti lajne, megjithate lavatricen e shpiku nje mashkull(!).Perse?
Shumica e rrobave qepet nga grate, megjithate modelistet dhe rrobaqepesit me te shquar jane meshkuj(!)
Eshte me se e vertete qe grate dine te gatuajne shkelqyeshem.Por askush nuk do ti besonte gruas postin e nje shefi kuzhine ne nje hotel te madh.Shefet me te mire te kuzhines jane meshkuj(!).Perse valle?
Me respekt per seksin e dobet Toro. 

SKENDERBEU2
SOP #shqiperia
Posts: 100
(1/22/02 3:13:44 pm)
Reply  Re: Roli i femres ne shoqeri????????????
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Dihet qe nje shoqeri eshte e emancipuar kur i jep mundesi femres te eci perpara.
Tani lind pyetja : Sa dhe si mendoni se duhet te luftoje femra shqiptare per te realizuar vetveten?


Pergjigje : Lufta per te ndryshuar shoqerine nis te ngjizja e jetes, tek femra. Qe te permiresoshe vetveten dhe shoqerine qe ke rrotull eshte nje hap i guximshem dhe une mendoj qe femra shqiptare po e ben kete suksesshem. Flas, sidomos, per ato femra te guximshme te tentojne per te realizuar vetveten.

Shpresoj qe all flowers mos ta kundershtoje kete, si dhe qe une si kam kapur fillin temes  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S : Sot eshte dite e shenuar, mbusha mbi 100 shkrime te pasterta ne Albasoul. Ngrejeni nje dolli se paguaj une  :buzeqeshje: 

Gjithe te Mirat
REDI


Edited by: SKENDERBEU2 at: 1/22/02 3:19:10 pm

brari
Nder i kombit
Posts: 1820
(1/25/02 6:04:32 am)
Reply  FADIMA 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nete te ftohta keto dite ne Qytetin Verior UPSALA i mirnjohur per Universitetin e tij te famshem.
Nji vajze ecen mendueshem drejt shtepise se motres se saje.
Ajo nuk e di se hapat e saje mbi deboren e ngrire pergjohen ne erresiren e nates nga hije mesjetare me te zeza se vete kjo nate e akullt nordike.
Fadima,vajza e bukur me floket e gjata kacurela me syte magjike me trupin elegant afrohet hyrjes se pallatit. Zemra i rreh nga gezimi qe do takoje mbas shume ditesh e javesh nenen e saje.
U bene tre vjet qe 26 vjecarja Fadima ,bije e nji familje Kurde e Turqise ardhur para 20 vitesh ne Scandinavi..qe lufton per dashurine e per dinjitetin jo vetem te saje por te mijra vajzave me origjin nga Bota muslimane.
Ajo fillon te ngjit shkallet e pallatit..dhe pret te shoh fytyren e nenes e cila e pret e permalluar...por..jo..
Nji dore kriminale qellon me plumba mbi trupin e saje te njome..
Krisma...Ulerima...gjak... dhe Fadima jep shpirt ne krahet e nenes se vet te tmerruar..
Krimineli ...Kurdi fanatik RAHmiu zhduket ne erresiren e nates..
Kush eshte ky perbindesh qe vrau kete vajze te mrekullushme "krimi " i se ciles ishte se donte te shkollohej ,se dashuroi Patrikun...shokun e saje Suedez...??

Vrasesi eshte Babai i Fadimas ..kurdi psikopat te cilin nuk arriti ta gdhende europa..e as tja ndali doren kriminale..
Tragjedia e Fadimas ..heroines qe e vetme prej vitesh ndeshej me hijet mesjetare..ka tronditur mbar opinionin..
I afruam mbrojtjen tone thone ..thote Policia..por ajo nuk pranoi.. 
Une nuk dua te fshihem ..tha Fadima..une..do luftoj per dashurine time dhe per gjithe dashurite e ndaluara..te shoqeve te mija kudo.. 

all the flowers  
femi i prape
Posts: 1319
(1/25/02 2:46:25 pm)
Reply  re:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ne keto momente jam ne chat edhe ti skenderbe apo redi je aty... i feel strange ... edhe desha ta shprehja. 

anaTIRANA
Anetar i ri
Posts: 12
(3/15/02 2:27:30 pm)
Reply  Re: re:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 femra kontribon ne shoqeri ne heshtje pa shume buje kjo eshte bere rutine tashme por kontributi i saj eshte madhor kjo dihet tashme...eh si ndryshojne atmosferat e mbledhjeve te merzitshme nga zeri i nje femre apo nje foto mes kolegesh..
une i admiroj ato femra te afta eqe nuk jane parazite ne jete e te varura nga bashkeshortet....
mendoj se jam e tille....
rruga e jetes ndertohet qe ne sholle nje femer qe nuk meson ajo ose eshte e lehte nga mendja ose e ka mendjen e prape..ika 

Eda H  
Anetar i respektuar
Posts: 73
(3/31/02 11:28:23 pm)
Reply 
  Femra kur nuk mund te jete burr, e burri kur nuk behet femer
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Pershendetje!
Zoti, ka krijuar edhe femren edhe mashkullin, ata jan ndryshe nga jeri tjeteri, e sigurisht edhe trajtimi ne jete do te jete i ndryshem. Punet, veshja, lojerat, sjellja, me llafe te tjera jeta e ktyre dy gjallesave ose gjenjeve njerzore, duhet te behet ne menyre te dyshme. Femerat jan me telikate, burrat jan dertuar ndryshe, keshtu nuk pret nga nje grua punen e nje buri, e pune e nje gruaje, ta beje nje burr. jan dare keto gjona. ne mund te themi me llafe qe femra te barazohet me burrin por ama kur vjen puna te punojem me tulla e me dhac, tak shkonje mbrapa e thon eshte pune e burrit. kur vjen puna kush ti dal per zot shtepise eshte puna e burri, terhiqen femerat. po keshtu kur vjen puna tek gatimi eshte pune e grave thone burrat, te lash enet, prap eshte pune e grave, thone burrat. Pra zot i kan da, gruja esthe grua, e burri eshte burr. Burri respektohet si burr ne shoqeri, e gruaja respektohet si grua. nuk ngaterohet vaji me uijin. jan te pa ngaterushem. pastaj po te flasim per respektin, eshte qe tjeter ajo, por gjithashtu edhe trajtimi i femeres nga meshkujt. respektimi & trajtimi i femeres pastaj varet nga pesoni qe ke te besh, si nga prejardhja etij, si esthe edukuar, si i ka traditat, zakonet, ku esthe ritur, si eshte ritur e shume e shume faktor te tjere. Mund te jete e njeta femer, e nga nje mashkull mund te trajtohet si princesh, e po kjo femer mund te trajtohet shume keq nga nje mashkull tjeter, por kjo nuk perfaqeson ne teresi si trajtohet nje femer. vraret nga vendi, e njeriu. vetem ne shqiperi brenda ka disa lloje trajtimi e respektimi per femerin, sic trajtohet femra ne veri,nuk trajtohet ne jug, e ne shqiperin e mesme. edhe brenda perbrenda jugut nuk trajtohet nje femere njesoje, varet ne cilin vend te jugut ndodhesh, po ashtu te veriut e te shqiperis se mesme. pershembull ne himarre femra ngre drute ne kurrize i mban si gomar drute, burri e shikon e se ka per problem se thote eshte pune e gruas. ai nuk ka faje se ashtu eshte ritur e ka bere nena etije,gjushja etij,motra etij, e nuk i bene pershtypje nje himarjoti te shikoje gruan e ngarkuar me dru ne kuriz e ta ndimoje, se na eshte puna e grave. po te shkosh ne delvine shume afere jan keto vende por nuk e shikon nje trajtime e respekt per femeren, femra esthte femer eshte shume e respektuar e dhe e nderuar.
me respekt 
eda 
P.S me respekt per femerat ketu ne forumin shqipetare.
Megjithese shqipetaret jane gjithemon te kujdeshem ndaj kesaj ceshtje

----------


## Dita

Eshte e drejte ajo qe shkruan Vlora ne lidhje me mungesen e protestave ne apo manifestimeve paqesore.

Jane keto ato qe bejne konkrete dhe qe i japin ze perpjekjeve te femres per pranim si e barabarte ne shoqerine shqiptare.

Me mbahet mend nje episod i para disa viteve ne Itali.

Nje punonjese, apo studente (nuk e mbaj mend mire) e kishin perdhunuar dhe ajo kishte bere denoncimin dhe ceshtja gjyqesore priste vendimin e gjyqtareve.
Avokati mbrojtes i pales se akuzuar bazoi mbrojtjen ne nje fakt qe per dite te tera do te perfshinte deri edhe politiken italiane.

Vajza apo gruaja kishte veshur xhinse te ngushta(tub) dhe per kete arsye ishte e pamundur qe ajo qe kishte ndodhur te ishte perdhunim. Vajza/Gruaja kishte dashur vete. Kjo gje bazohej ne idene se xhinset ishin aq te ngushta saqe mund te visheshin dhe hiqeshin vetem me mundim nga vajza vete.
Pra ajo kishte dashur vete.


Disa gra te politikes italiane, me ne krye Alessandra Mussolini-n qe eshte deputete e Alleanza Nazionale ne parlamentin italian bene proteste para dyerve te gjykates (me sa mbaj mend une) te veshura ne xhinse te ngushta sesi kishte mundesi qe nje poshtersi e tille te tolerohej dhe mbi kete te bazohej deri edhe nje vendim gjyqesor.

Nuk e di si ka perfunduar kjo ceshtje, por nese kthejme syte nga Shqiperia gjendja aty eshte e tmerrshme.
Femrat e perdhunuara ne me te shumten e rasteve as nuk guxojne te denoncojne per arsye se nuk e ndiejne veten te sigurte, e kane frike edhe per familjet e tyre.

Sa e drejte eshte kjo?

Eshte poshtersi qe mashkulli e quan te drejten e vet ate qe mund te shfryje deshirat e veta duke ushtruar dhune ndaj nje gruaje/vajze/femije.

----------


## baobabi

Ka pas nje shprehje dikur qe me duket se e keni harruar

Ne Vlore te vjedhin komerdaren e bicikletes pa te hequr rroten

Nejse le te them nja dy fjale qe te ndihmoj me nje mendim me shume.

Barazia Mashkull Femer.
Eshte dhe duhet konsideruar pjese e emancipimit shoqeror.
Nje rol vendimtar mendoj se shendoshja e shoqerise vjen nga puna dhe krijimtaria e dobishme.

Edhe shoqeria shqiptare ka plaget e saj qe kane lidhje me veprimtarine e gjithe shqiptareve kush me shume e kush me pak.

Kuptohet qe peshen kryesore e kane ata qe kane ndikimin me te madh tek te tjeret. Ketu perfshihen politikanet, artistet, shkencetaret, fetaret.

Te gjithe keta duket se kane deshtuar ne propagandimin e te mires dhe kjo ka sjelle qe gjendja te shihet pa shprese.

Edhe ajo fryme pozitiviste e te parit te realitetit qe perdoren komunistet per 50 vjet u hodh poshte si gje e keqe.

Shqiptaret po vuajne paaftesine e tyre per te nxjerre ne krye ata qe nuk mashtrojne dhe qe e shohin te ardhmen tek puna.

A ka ne Shqiperi te tille. Ka si ska, po shqiptari e ka marre gjate e gjate. Do i provoje nje here te gjitha keto rruget e shkurtra dhe pastaj do kthehet tek ajo e gjata.

Por po harrojne ate qe vete e kane thene se Rruga e shkurter te nxjerr me gjate.

Duke shmangur punen si rruge e gjate, e mundimshme dhe te veshtire i jane hedhur rrugeve te shkurtera e plot lavdi te tregetise se droges, femrave dhe njerezve, dhe madje arrijne deri aty sa ti mbushin mendjen vetes se keto krime kunder njerezimit jane gje e mire.

Ja lexoni se cfare thote skafisti qe e quan veten hero ne Koha Jone.

Ai pa me te voglin dyshim thote se ka nduhmuar me mijera njerez qe te kalojne kufirin.
Dhe as qe e ve ne dyshim ky hero bastard se ka shkelur ligjin e miliona italianeve

Emancipimi vjen ne rradhe te pare nga vetja. dhe pastrimi i shoqerise po ashtu.

Po ti po pe TV qe t'a ka sjelle cuni qe ka tregetuar droge, apo ka qene tutor e skafist e ke futur te ligen ne familje dhe tashme ke konvertuar te miren ne te keqe dhe te keqen ne te mire.
Dhe jo vetem kaq, por po vazhdove te mbjellesh kanabis ne vend te bukes ke mbjellur vdekjen ne vend te jetes. Mbjellesit e kanabisit jane mbjelles te vdekjes. Dhe cfare te mbjellesh do korresh i thone nje fjale

Ja pra pse rruga e shkurter pret me gjate. Tani shqiptarit i duhet qe te ngrihet fillimisht mbi veten dhe ti thote vetes se e keqja e tjetrit smund te jete kurre e mire per mua
Po nuk e beri shqiptari me ndergjegje dhe me te mire do e beje bota me pahir.

Vete e kane shqiptaret ne dore t'i bashkangjiten vendeve te qyteteruara dhe po vete e kane ne dore qe te marrin rrugen e qoftelargut

Bota ka sy e veshe dhe listen e zeze gati e ka

Mos e fusni veten tek lista se me shume do vuani

----------


## Pellazgu

Dua të jem i sinqertë që në fillim se nuk i kam lexuar fjalë për fjalë mesazhet e postuara këtu. Dukej qartë se e përgjithshmja që vura re ishte këmbëngulja që femra duhet të integrohet më shumë në jetën ekonomike e vendimmarrëse në qeverisje, pos edhe të  asaj në familje. 
Unë nuk mund të këmbëngul që ai apo ajo ka të drejtë apo gabim, sepse në fund të fundit  at-a/o kanë vendin e tyre si diskutantë këtu. Aduhet të ndryshojë realiteti i sotëm i gruas në shoqëri apo jo më duket absurditet të pyetësh. Padyshim jeta evoluon. Ama, unë do doja ta shikoja në një këndvështrim tjetër, dhe besoj se ka mjaft në këtë këndd timin. Me çfarë kuti e masim rezultatin? Sa para kanë grumbulluar? Sa pak fëmijë kanë bërë? Sa shumë burra kanë pruvuar? Sa kanë divorcuar? Sa pak kanë zghedhur jetën bashkëshortore për të arritur kënaqësinë në jetë?
Sa shumë kanë vrarë vehten? Sa kanë braktisur fëmijët, apo edhe më keq - vrarë fëmijët? Sa kanë abortuar?Sa...?Sa...?Sa...?Si...?Çfarë..? E një mori pyetjesh që shtrohen krahas atyre "sukseseve" të kohës së Enverit:"shikon sytë e mos sheh hije/ mbi timon një cucë malsije" dikur... dhe sot "shoferet me minifunde" Unë për vehte nuk shoh ndonjë evoluim kah e mbara në drejtim të lirisë që kërkon një femër të ketë në jetë. Dhe jo vetëm të asaj. Po mashkulli, vallë mendoni se me lirinë që ka po kontribuon  për së mbari në këtë "zhvillim"? Pra, çështjen unë do ta shtroja më shumë se drejt kujt po ecim, zhvillimit ekonomik apo mbrapshtisë shoqërore? Roli i njeriut, femrës dhe burrit  në të njëjtën kohë, janë ato që çojnë në këtë mbrapshti që shumëkush sot po e quan zhvillim. Nëse sot vëmë re shkattërrimin me hapa galopante të familjes dhe shoqërisë në përgjithësi, që nuk kemi se si ta mihojmë, unë habite, se për çfarë zhvillimi flitet. Mos e keni vallë fjalën për sofistikimin e mënyrave të shkatërrimit në masë me armë e metoda moderne mjksore? A nuk e vini dot re se sa më shumë kalon koha, aq më shumë vdekje po shkaktohen nga vetë dora e njeriut. Më falni, por një pjesëmarrje e barabartë grua e burrë duhet të ketë kontribuar në këto "suksese" apo jo?

----------


## Albo

Mos i ngaterroni gjerat. Ato femra qe luftojne per "barazi" nuk e dine as vete sa cfare kerkojne. Femrat nuk luftojne per "barazi me mashkullin", luftojne per te zene vendin qe u takon ne shoqeri, asgje me shume. Kerkojne qe te kene te njejta mundesi ne pune, shkolle, karriere ashtu sic i ka edhe mashkulli.

Femrat me meshkujt kane shume pak gjera te njejta, dhe ajo qe i lidh me njeri-tjetrin jane maredheniet ne shoqeri, pune, apo familje. "Barazia" futet vetem atehere kur politikane te vecante duan te bejne sa me shume zhurme duke dale gjoja ne mbrojtje te te drejtave te femrave.

----------


## Jeans-boy

Perpjekja , njehere per njehere, eshte qe gruaja shqiptare te kete po ate vend ne shoqerine shqiptare sa c'ka gruaja italiane
p.sh.ne shoqerine italiane.
Skerdi, pyetja eshte me vend, por ndoshta do te qe me mire te perdorej nje fjale tjeter ne vend te fjales "barazi".Tingellon si shume matamatike per raportet humane

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje! Kjo ishte pergjigja ime tek tema qe ishte hapur tek forumi i vjeter, e cila eshte postuar edhe me larte, por kisha deshire ti pergjigjesha edhe nje here:
Zoti, ka krijuar edhe femren edhe mashkullin, ata jan ndryshe nga jeri tjeteri, e sigurisht edhe trajtimi ne jete do te jete i ndryshem. Punet, veshja, lojerat, sjellja, me llafe te tjera jeta e ktyre dy gjallesave ose qenjeve njerzore, duhet te behet ne menyre te dyshme. Femerat jan me telikate, burrat jan dertuar ndryshe, keshtu nuk pret nga nje grua punen e nje buri, e pune e nje gruaje ta beje nje burr. jan dare keto gjona. ne mund te themi me llafe qe femra te barazohet me burrin por ama kur vjen puna te punojem me tulla e me dhac, tak shkonje mbrapa e thon eshte pune e burrit. kur vjen puna kush ti dal per zot shtepise eshte puna e burri, terhiqen femerat. po keshtu kur vjen puna tek gatimi eshte pune e grave thone burrat, te lash enet, prap eshte pune e grave, thone burrat. Pra zot i kan da, gruja esthe grua, e burri eshte burr. Burri respektohet si burr ne shoqeri, e gruaja respektohet si grua. nuk ngaterohet vaji me uijin. jan te pa ngaterushem. pastaj po te flasim per respektin, eshte qe tjeter ajo, por gjithashtu edhe trajtimi i femeres nga meshkujt. respektimi & trajtimi i femeres pastaj varet nga pesoni qe ke te besh, si nga prejardhja etij, si esthe edukuar, si i ka traditat, zakonet, ku esthe ritur, si eshte ritur e shume e shume faktor te tjere. Mund te jete e njeta femer, e nga nje mashkull mund te trajtohet si princesh, e po kjo femer mund te trajtohet shume keq nga nje mashkull tjeter, por kjo nuk perfaqeson ne teresi si trajtohet nje femer. vraret nga vendi, e njeriu. vetem ne shqiperi brenda ka disa lloje trajtimi e respektimi per femerin, sic trajtohet femra ne veri,nuk trajtohet ne jug, e ne shqiperin e mesme. edhe brenda perbrenda jugut nuk trajtohet nje femere njesoje, varet ne cilin vend te jugut ndodhesh, po ashtu te veriut e te shqiperis se mesme. pershembull ne himarre femra ngre drute ne kurrize i mban si gomar drute, burri e shikon e se ka per problem se thote eshte pune e gruas. ai nuk ka faje se ashtu eshte ritur e ka bere nena etije,gjushja etij,motra etij, e nuk i bene pershtypje nje himarjoti te shikoje gruan e ngarkuar me dru ne kuriz e ta ndimoje, se na eshte puna e grave. po te shkosh ne delvine shume afere jan keto vende por nuk e shikon nje trajtime e respekt per femeren, femra esthte femer eshte shume e respektuar e dhe e nderuar. Pra pak a shume femra kerkon te kete me vlere me eflyence ne shoqeri por kjo do te varet nga shume faktore nga zotesia, arsimi, kultura e shume e shume faktore te tjere. 
me respekt 
eda 
P.S me respekt per femerat ketu ne forumin shqipetare. 
Megjithese shqipetaret jane gjithemon te kujdeshem ndaj kesaj ceshtje

----------


## skerdi

Ke  te  drejte  Jeans-Boy.   Ashtu  sic  shprehet  edhe  Eda,  femra  dhe  mashkulli  jane  ndryshe.   Por  une  mendoj  qe  femra  dhe  mashkulli  kane  me  shume  gjera  te  perbashketa  se  sa  te  ndryshme.   Fjala  barazi  tingellon  pak  abstrakte,  por  une  e  kam  fjalen  per  barazi  morale  ne  ato  raste  kur  meshkujt  e  trajtojne  femren  si  nje  krijese  me  te  ulet  (ne  Shqiperi  psh).

----------


## Ada

Edhe une mendoj se femra ka te njejtat cilesi si mashkulli dhe ajo qe kane ndryshe eshte se femra ka paraqitje te ndryshme (kuptohet).
Ne shoqerine e sotme si femra si mashkulli duhet te jene te barabarte  por kjo nuk ndodh.
JO vetem ne shqiperi por dhe ne perendimin e zhvilluar dhe kapitalist.
Ketu nje femer ben pune te ndryshme dhe mundohet te punoje me shume se nje burre por rroga kurre nuk eshte e njejte.
Kete e them sepse jam vete ne nje firme shume te madhe dhe ketu per rolin e punes ska dallim se je femer apo mashkull por kur vjen paga dallimi eshte dhe si .
Por mos mirrni zjarr se une temen e kuptova por ky ishte nje shembull i vogel.

Shpresojme qe gjerat te nderrohen sepse per gruan gjithcka po behet e veshtire, sepse gruaja ka filluar dhe punon dhe nuk rri me ne shpi si dikur por punon dhe plus punes ben dhe ato gjera qe bente dikur kur rrinte ne shtepi.

----------


## bursa33

Megjithese antari qe ka hapur kete teme e ka specifikuar pyetjen per Shqiperine, une po dal nga "korniza" pasi ky eshte problem mbare boteror. E "BARAZIA " ndermejt mashkullit e femres  eshte nje koncept abstrakt, nje fjale qe nuk kemi ne qe e perdorim ,por eshte pak a shume nje zhargon i pakuptimte per te tentuar te barazohet dicka qe nuk mund ta.

Kjo fjale a eshte shkurtim  e permbledhlje e te gjitha kerkesave te grave ne shekuj apo perkufizim i nje te marri 100 vjet perpara ate nuk e dime saktesiht. 

Por si term eshte anakronik e nuk permbledh ate qe duhet te thote, keqinterpreton ate qe duhet arrire e minimizon me nje fjale, banale, gati qesharake nje proces teper kompleks.

Ne kemi shume te drejta sot , e kjo fjale e dikurshme ndoshta pasqyrim i nje endrre te drejtash, per votim arsim ,shkolle etj nuk mun te thote me shume se kaq.
Por ne boten e stome kjo merret mbrapsh.  Nese nje femer ne Gjermani,Angli apo USA, Mbaron kursin per Marine, Special Forces a dicka kjo nuk do te thote qe te gjitha femrat duan nje barazi te tille .Faleminderit por nuk na hyn ne pune.

Nuk do fillojme meritat e kesaj gafe se si do luftojne e jetojne ushtaret me nje apo 10 femra prane, por po themi se kjo tip barazie eshte paksa cinike.

Sa per ne Shqiperi megjithese ne metropole po hyn nje fare emancipimi ne pjeset rurale kjo ka ngelur vecse endere.
Nese pyetjen do e benim te tille :
A ka barazi ne mes te burrit e gruas !
Pergjigja eshte jo.Thjeshte e prere-JO .

Ne asnje vend sot kjo nuk eshte e mundur. Jemi dy gjysma te te njejtes pjese njeri, e nuk kemi pse te jemi te barabarte. Pasi njeri nuk te ben Vec puna, dija aftesia apo mundesite per ti ushtruar ato, por te ben ne rradhe te pare kompozimi biologjik.

Pavaresiht ku ndodhet nje femer, nuk mundet qe ajo te barazohet me nje mashkull, mund te jete me e zonja apo jo, por jo e barabarte, kjo vlen dhe per meshkujt. Keto nuk jane vec ndryshime cilesore, por I kane rrenjet me thelle.DHE me te drejte.

Natyra nuk na dizenjoi ne per te qene te barabarte, nese rraca do progresoje e shumimi do jete I mundshem, njera pale duhet qe qofte perkohesisht "TE NESHTROHEJ"  ti kushtohet te voglit qe vjen ne jete, ne menyre totale e instiktive- qofte duke privuar veten nga shume gjera,e kete me mire e ben pjesa e shtypur .

Po nga ana sociale si shihet ky problem?!

Nese do na mungonin njohurite apo argumenti me mire eshte te heshtim, per nje teme te caktuar. 
Pasi diskutimi yne do perfundoje PA KUPTIM qe fillon nje argument pa njohurine e duhur e mbeshtet ne arsyetim sharlatan. Nese do thonim qe DISA FEMRA si M.Thatcher bejne hajr ne kete bote se kane qene aristokrate, pra me luge flori (fakti eshte pa baze se I jati I saj ka qene shop - keeper, e con ne pergjithesime banale )  e I pati kushtet atehere duhet te pranojme qe femra te lulezoje ne kete bote mashkullore duhet te jete speciale . Gabim diletant. Pse mund te themi ne qe cdo femer aristo eshte e zgjuar ?!
Mund te themi qe cdo grua e vene ne pozita posh do kete rezultate?!
Mund te themi akoma me keq qe vec disa femra speciale jane te afta per te bere dicka. Ne asnje menyre.

Shoqeria moderne sot duke kerkuar nje barazi fallso e ka futur femren ne nje loje te papergatitur plotesisht. U deshen mijera vjet qe ajo te kishte nje rol solid, e per 50 vjet nuk mund te ndryshohet kjo. Sado qe ka ligje, ka zhvillim e mundesi pak a shume te njejta per te dy sekset.  

Duke kujtuar se duke I marre mashkullit faktorin baze te tij te qenet predator , gjahtar, buke fitues, trofe mbartes etj femra sot eshte turrur me vrap per t`ja marre kete gje, per tu ndjere e NJEJTE.  Padashje harrohet qe ky eshte instikt, e nuk fitohet per 4- 6  8 dekada . Femra duke dashur te barazohet krejtesisht behet agresive, sakrifikon gjithska per karriere, e vec per tu pranuar nga mashkulli si I tille PARTNER.

Po feminiteti ku ngeli ?!  Pse ne duhet te perdorim akte e stile te huaja per ne, kur vete meshkujt jane me te qarte nese ne perdorim feminitetin asertiv (e jo te tulatur)  kur gjithshka shkon me mire; nese mashkulli eshte mashkull e femra eshte femer .

Kjo ka sjelle krizen  e madhe sociale ne perendim, pasi kjo nuk vlen per Iran`in .
Pasojat e barazise jane keto.

1. Renia e konceptit tabu qe mashkulli punon e femra mban shtepine pervec te mirave e pavAresise qe I dha femres. Shkaterroi nje te vertete te madhe. Te verteten se Mashkulli eshte numri 1, e provuar kjo ne cdo brez per mijera- vjet.  
2. Ky process I permbysur ne nje kohe teper te shkurter gati- gati rrufe /krahasuar me te shkuaren, nuk pati asnje paralajmerim. Ne evolucion natyror , nuk behet fjale per 50-100 vjet e vete Biologjia e individit duhet pershtatur paksa. Por kjo nuk pati shanc te behet.

3. Me renien e ketij miti  pozita e mashkullit u lekund se tepermi, ne shoqerine njerezore. Nga ana tjeter krijohet nje brez femrash  te mbistresuara, te cilat harrojne se qenia e lire apo single nuk mund ta mbushe qellimin tone me elementar, per te cilin jemi ne kete planet.
RiproDhimi e shumimi I rraces. Jo thejsht per te bere femije, por te krijuarit e familjes E Mban dhe percon rracen.
E familja ne keto kohe ka marre goditje te fuqishme, nga ky e shume faktore te tjere, qe nuk I permendim dot te gjithe ketu.

Nuk ka harmoni , nuk ka gershetim te ideve se si kjo do vazhdoje e askush nuk e parashikon dot se ku do I dale fundi.  Nese ne do arrinim te kombinonim rolin e gruas nene, gruas bashkeshorte , me ate te gruas punetore, me me kujdes ,familja do kish prosperitet me te madh e kjo jo ne dem te familjes.

Por nuk mund te mos vihet re se sa te veshtire e ka nje grua ti beje te gjitha,, duhet qe shoqeria me ane te shtetit punedhenesve e te tjere duhet qe te mundesoje me teper perfshirjen e gruas ne jete, e jo te disave, apo shumeve ; por te te Gjithave.  Te kuptohet qe eshte nje partneritet e jo konkurrence, te arrihet nje consensus  mes paleve qe tashme me perjashtime te vogla grate mund te bejne cdo pune, me mend, pergjegjesi e profesionalizem 

Futja e femres si partnere ka qene e veshtire e akoma sot shihet me sy dyshues, nga nje dominion mashkullor.
Ka qene e zorshme dje e jo e lehte sot qe femra te konsiderohet plotesisht individ punonjes kur duhet; e femer kur duhet.

Ne sot nuk mund te mos kujtojme qe femrat e para qe sot jane si shembuj legjendare pune e perkushtimi , per te hapur rrugen per ne u treguan super- femra, vec qenia me e mire se mashkulli ne disa aspekte, beri  qe atyre tu hapej rruga e barazise  megjithese paguan cmim te larte per te .

Koceptet e djeshme kane qene me te egra ne aplikimin e tyre se mbeturinat e tyre, sot. Nje femer e asaj kohe ka qene  me fare pak shace qe t`ja dale mbane ne zanatet e burrave. Do marr dy shembuj jo te larget.
Sapo ka lexuar nje biogarfi titulluar:

ROSALIND FRANKLIN
The dark lady of DNA.   


Rosalind ishte nje shkencetare eksperimentale brilante qe beri matjet e DNA, NE te cilen u bazua modeli I mepastajme famoz I Crick & Watson.
Superiori e saj ne Kolegjin Mbreteror te Londres, me te cilin ajo kishte probleme perhere I dha Crick & Watson ( Francis Crick and James Watson ) te dhenat e gjithe eksperimenteve te  R. Franklin.  Duket qarte se nga letrat e saj sot, se nese te dhenat nuk do "vidheshin  ne kete menyre , ajo do I botonte ato gati nje muaj a dy  pasi Crick &Watson I botuan ato (qe ishin shume mbrapa saj)  .
Ne 1953 Crick, Watson a Wilkins ndane cmimin Nobel per kete zbulim, Pra me modelin e double helix`it te DNA .Ne 1958 Franklin vdiq, mendohet nga sasia e madhe e rrezeve X , qe kish marre gjate punes.
Qe atehere kjo femer eshte denigruar  (nga Watson ne memoir-et puerile te tij THE double Helix ) por dhe eshte quajtur nje ikone e feminizmit. Nje grua tipike ne nje bote tipikeboten e mashkullit.

Zbullimi I bere nga Franklin e huazuar nga te tjere, mendohet se eshte zbulimi me I rendesishem qe ka bere njerezimi deri me sot. Dhe nese nuk ju ka pelqyer kjo hyperbole, jeta e kesaj shkencetareje eshte testament I veshtiresise qe kane pasur e kane femrat ne nje bote mashkullore.

Po marr nje shembull tjeter, ate te Dorothy Hodgkin. QE PROVON SA E VESHTIRE ISHTE PER NJE GRUA NE ATE KOHE TE BEHEJ c`faredolloj shkencetareje aq me teper e shquar.

Lindur ne 1920,ajo vinte nga nje familje e pasur e shtreses se mesme Cifute- aq e pasur sa qe dhe sherbetoret kishin sherbetore, te pakten Dadoja kishte nje asistente.
Ne moshen 6 vjecare ajo pershkruhej Si  alarmingly clever   (kjo s`mund te perdorej per djemte vini re ketu, nje djale do quhej gjeni ) dhe mbaroi studimet ne Kembrixh ne 1941. Kohe ne te cilen ky Uni (Cambridge University ) I lejonte grate te ndiqnin lekturat e te jepnin provime  por nuk jepte diplome formale .
Pas merr nje PhD, ajo shkoi per ca kohe ne France, per tu kthyer ne Kolegjin Mbreteror, pastaj shkoi ne Kolegjin Birkbeck ku beri punime me vlere ne Strukturen e Karbonit apo ne studimet e viruseve te bimeve.

Me pak fjale kjo shkencetare e shkelqyer  ne cdo hap  te punes se saj u pengua e poshtrua nga drejtuesit, burokracia e mjaft probleme te tjera,vec se ishte femer !!!. Keto  femra ishin vertete speciale , me nje pararendese akoma me te famshme M.Kyri, por pengesat qe kaluan ishin te habitshme.

Fale ketyre femrave gjeniale eshte hapur mundesia per gjenerata te tjera femrash te cilat nuk kane pse domosdoshmerisht perserisin gabimet qe meshkujt bene ne fillimet e ketij problemi. Nese ne nuk veprojme si unit, ne grup atehere pasojat sociale do jene me te pakendeshme se 60 vjet me pare.

Nuk ka barazi mes sekseve, nuk ka se si te kete dhe as nuk duhet te kete. Ne bejme fjale per mundesi te barabarta e kushte optimale per te dy sekset qe te kene mundesine e zgjedhjes  per barazim atehere , ne kete rast them qe ka progress. I ngadalte, I dhimbshem por ama I dukshem. Kjo vlen he per Shqiperine fare mire pasi atje vendi po zhvillohet eri diku, e me kete zhvillim do hyjne koncepte te reja.

Vec ne Do talleshim do thonim qe gruaja ka nje fare "barazie" ne Shqiperi, ne politike duket perfaqesimi i paket i tyre e politika pak a shume eshte pasqyre e nje populli, te pakten per ate periudhe.  Nga te gjitha kafshset vec "kafsha" njeri e rreh/demton femren e tij, e ne Shqiperi apo vende te pazhvilluara ceshtja fillon pikerisht ketu.

Femra nuk eshte mall qe shitet a blihet. Nese gruaja tradheton dike apo le nje mashkull, ajo nuk mund te vritet. Por c`mund te flasesh per nje vend ku dikush vret nje familje per nje budallellek a tjetri te vret pse puth te dashuren tende.
Keto ndjenja primitive, per fat te keq ne Shqiperi jane te pranishme e raste te tilla ndodhin perdite. Te jemi te bndur se ky problem nuk vjen nga femrat apo jane ato shkaku, dhe ne qofte ne aparence nje "love story"   - shkaku eshte tjeter:
Jeta eshte shume e lire.Jeta nuk vleresohet, prandaj merret lehte!
Ndersa jeta e nje femre NUK KA VLERE FARE !

-Per nje refuzim dashurie nje vret 4 e plagos tre te tjere.
-Nje vajze iken , e nje shtet ngrihet peshe ( te pakten me c`Dihet deri tani ) se nuk ja thote dot ne sy te dashurit te saj 'Se nuk te dua me, e nuk jam prona jote"   .
-Nje femer " e mire" shitet nga trafikantet per $1000 te qelbta.

Natyrisht qe nuk mund te presim qe ti rregullojme krimin varferite e plaget e tjera sociale e pastaj te hapim mundesi per femren shqiptare. Kjo behet pAralel, por dhe ligji duhet shtrenguar ca . Perifrazojme M.L.kING  .
Vertete individe apo shtresa te caktuara nuk mund ta duan, pranojne apo lehtesojne Emancipimin femror ne Shqiperi, por le ta bejme me ligj qe ato te mos kene asnje mundesi te PENGOJNE ATE. E ky ligj i forte i ushtruar e zbatuar me ashpersi le te jete hapi i pare drejt kesaj barazie.

Jo me kot Shqiperia kaloi ne vendin e dyte te grUpeve te trafikut.Kjo duhet pershendetur ,mire apo keq pune po behet , zeri i shtetit i dobet por po ndihet. Perdite po lexojme qe u kap ky apo u lirua kjo.Pra eshte policia e rendi qe te paret ne kete drejtim po bejne dicka per shqiperine e femren Shqiptare, nese ne nuk e bejme nje gje te tille- askush tjeter nuk do e beje ate per ne.

Pershendetje
Bursa33

----------


## Seminarist

Kjo barazi, eshte ajo qe meritojne nenat dhe motrat tona.

Per te metat, qe kemi ne kete drejtim te mos harrohen faktoret gjeografike dhe situatat e vecanta politike, qe plagosin nje komb dhe jo feminitetin apo mashkullitetin e dikujt.

----------


## Ada

Te gjithe ketu flasin per nje barazi demokratike o per nje barazi politike. E verteta eshte se femra sot ka nevoje per barazi sociale e individe.

Mos ngaterroni politiken me kete teme sepse ky eshte nje problem i cili ne shqiperi ka nje zhvillim te vogel.

Gruaja shqiptare rreth 90% nuk ka nevoje per barazi shoqerore e karriere por per barazi individe sepse nje grua shqiptare keqtrajtohet nga bashkeshorti i pire droge nuk ka te drejte te thote jo nqs nuk ndihet mire.Nuk mund te studjoje shumehere.

Edhe shumehere nuk zgjedh dot as ke te marri sepse i zgjidhet nga familja.

Femrat ne pergjithesi dikur shkonte e u ankonte kur gjente guximin e eksistonte fronti i gruas por sot as ai me duket se nuk eksiston me.

Nqs nje femer shqiptare ngel shtatzane dhe eshte e pamartuar shumehere ajo nuk mund te thote qe e dua femijen por familja e con atje tek vendi dhe mbaroi gjithcka.
Por nje psikolog per keto femra ne moshe te re nuk ka.
Dhe boshlliku qe len tek to eshte shume i madh, por rendesi ka emri i familjes te shpetohet!!!!

Ne Tirane me ka rene rasti te shkoj ne FSHATIN E FEMIJEVE SOS NE SAUK.
Ate dite sdo e harroj kurre.
Sa shikime te pafajshme kam pare . Sa femije te braktisur qe diten e pare te lindjes.
Ca faji kane ate qe te mos u thote goja nene e te mos meritojne  qumeshtin e saj???

Keta me shpjeguan infermieret atje jane femijet e lindur jashte martese te qytetareve te tiranes.

Ky fakt po shtohet me shume sepse kur nje femije vjen ne kete bote e nena nuk ka perkrahje ekonomike duhet ta lere atje .

Ne shqiperi nuk ka nje shtepi te nenave pa mbeshtetje.
Ky eshte pra problemi e jo me llafe por po te doni beni vepra.
Hapni nje llogari  bankare e te ndertojme nje shtepi per keto gra e per keto nena te cilat do te donin te mbanin femijet e tyre prane sepse shume prej tyre shkonin e i shikonin.
Une jam e para qe jap kontributin tim financiar.
Jemi shume ne diaspore e le te ndihmojme ata qe kane me pak mundesi sesa ne!!!!

----------


## skerdi

Ada  te  pershendes.   Shume  ide  e  bukur  te  ka  shkruar  ne  mendje.   Nqs  ti  je  e  para,  une  vij  pas  teje.   Mund  te  gjesh  informacion  se  si  mund  ta  bejme  nje  gje  te  tille?

----------


## Ada

Te te them te drejten Skerdi une jam njeri pa universitet e te flas e shkruaj bukur nuk di shume sepse dhe ne shqiperi deri ne moshen 13 vjecare kam ndenjur por mendoj qe ketu ka njerez qe bejne shkolla e dine se si hapet nje organizate.
Une nga profesioni jam kuzhuniere nai informacion mbi ndonje recete ja them por do mundohem dhe une te kerkoj info por nuk premtoj.
Premtoj qe do marr pjese nga ana financiare!!

----------


## Seminarist

Ada me vjen keq...!

Ky eshte nje forum per diskutime, te cilat nuk mund te behen pa "llafe". Ketu fitohen opinione, jepen opinione, dhe shprehja vepra e jo fjale, sikur s'ka shume vend....

Mua nuk me duket, se me ane te forumit mund te krijohet dhe ideali i perbashket per realizimin e nje projekti te tille. Shqiperia po mbytet nga ata qe formojne shoqata, dhe behen parazite me te ardhurat e tyre. Maksimum do te ishte edhe informimi dhe ndergjegjesimi i shqiptareve per realitetin e sotem, edhe sikur te mos merrej drejtperdrejt nje veprim konkret...

Nuk i ndjek forumet...? Sa e sa shoqata e levizje kerkohen te krijohen, per zgjidhjen e ketij apo atij problemi...?

Eshte bere mode...!

Bindja e secilit prej individeve mund te jete shume me efekte, se sa nje shoqate...

----------

